# Significato di un comportamento del traditore?



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

Buon giorno a tutti, vorrei un aiuto a interpretare il comportamento che ha avuto mio marito anni fa quando aveva l'amante. Me l'aveva fatta conoscere, l'aveva portata anche a casa mia, l'aveva invitata a cena, presentandola come una sua amica, l'aveva anche chiamata un giorno a pranzo a casa mia mentre io non c'ero e avevano pranzato con mio figlio. L'aveva presentata ai nostri amici e fatto scampagnate con loro e lei. Una volta mi ha invitato a cena da un nostro amico comune e dopo un po' si presenta anche lei, facendomi credere che l'aveva invitata il suo amico e lui non ne sapeva niente. Un'altra volta mi disse che voleva andare a vedere una mostra in un'altra città e mi aveva chiesto se volevo andarci anch'io. Avevo detto di no, non mi ricordo il motivo. Comunque poi ho scoeprto che doveva incontrarsi là con lei. Se ci fossi andata, me la sarei trovata davanti.
Ricrodo anche che quando scoprii tutto e lui confessò, lui mi disse che non mi amava più, mi voleva solo bene e si era innamorato di quella e che avrebbe voluto, in quel momento, averci tutte e due davanti a lui in quel momento (piangevo come una fontana e perchè diavolo mi disse così?) Mi disse anche che per conquistare lei aveva messo in atto tutte le tattiche che in passato aveva utilizzato per conquistare me...
Mi domando: perchè? perchè non si è limitato ad avere una storia clandestina con lei? perchè farmi partecipe di questa sua amicizia? poi quando ho scoperto quello che c'era sotto, la storia fra i due è finita. Ma mi domando perchè umiliarmi a tal punto e farmi fessa difronte a lei? Oppure sbaglio a interpretare il suo comportamento e la sua volontà non era di umiliarmi? (sarebbe pazzesco, lui mi amava prima di quella relazione e dopo - sono passati circa due anni - ha dimostrato amore e cure verso di me)
E che cosa spingeva quella donna a venire in casa mia, farsi servire la cena da me, come se nulla fosse? frequentare la mia casa, mio figlio?
Aiuto! Forse gli uomini che hanno tradito e si sono comportati così possono aiutarmi a comprendere
Emma


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti, vorrei un aiuto a interpretare il comportamento che ha avuto mio marito anni fa quando aveva l'amante. Me l'aveva fatta conoscere, l'aveva portata anche a casa mia, l'aveva invitata a cena, presentandola come una sua amica, l'aveva anche chiamata un giorno a pranzo a casa mia mentre io non c'ero e avevano pranzato con mio figlio. L'aveva presentata ai nostri amici e fatto scampagnate con loro e lei. Una volta mi ha invitato a cena da un nostro amico comune e dopo un po' si presenta anche lei, facendomi credere che l'aveva invitata il suo amico e lui non ne sapeva niente. Un'altra volta mi disse che voleva andare a vedere una mostra in un'altra città e mi aveva chiesto se volevo andarci anch'io. Avevo detto di no, non mi ricordo il motivo. Comunque poi ho scoeprto che doveva incontrarsi là con lei. Se ci fossi andata, me la sarei trovata davanti.
> Ricrodo anche che quando scoprii tutto e lui confessò, lui mi disse che non mi amava più, mi voleva solo bene e si era innamorato di quella e che avrebbe voluto, in quel momento, averci tutte e due davanti a lui in quel momento (piangevo come una fontana e perchè diavolo mi disse così?) Mi disse anche che per conquistare lei aveva messo in atto tutte le tattiche che in passato aveva utilizzato per conquistare me...
> Mi domando: perchè? perchè non si è limitato ad avere una storia clandestina con lei? perchè farmi partecipe di questa sua amicizia? poi quando ho scoperto quello che c'era sotto, la storia fra i due è finita. Ma mi domando perchè umiliarmi a tal punto e farmi fessa difronte a lei? Oppure sbaglio a interpretare il suo comportamento e la sua volontà non era di umiliarmi? (sarebbe pazzesco, lui mi amava prima di quella relazione e dopo - sono passati circa due anni - ha dimostrato amore e cure verso di me)
> E che cosa spingeva quella donna a venire in casa mia, farsi servire la cena da me, come se nulla fosse? frequentare la mia casa, mio figlio?
> ...


Cara Emma sono un traditore,mi vergogno a scriverlo,al momento in pratica ho un'amante e..mezza..storia complicata.Pero'uno schifo cosi'non lo posso immaginare...tuo marito si deve vergognare..e grande colpa tua,non avresti dovuto permetterlo.
 Mia moglie per una cosa che se la racconto ridono tutti..aveva gia'messo la valigia sul letto,fai cosi'anche tu.Subito,Uno cosi'e' da cancellare.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti, vorrei un aiuto a interpretare il comportamento che ha avuto mio marito anni fa quando aveva l'amante. Me l'aveva fatta conoscere, l'aveva portata anche a casa mia, l'aveva invitata a cena, presentandola come una sua amica, l'aveva anche chiamata un giorno a pranzo a casa mia mentre io non c'ero e avevano pranzato con mio figlio. L'aveva presentata ai nostri amici e fatto scampagnate con loro e lei. Una volta mi ha invitato a cena da un nostro amico comune e dopo un po' si presenta anche lei, facendomi credere che l'aveva invitata il suo amico e lui non ne sapeva niente. Un'altra volta mi disse che voleva andare a vedere una mostra in un'altra città e mi aveva chiesto se volevo andarci anch'io. Avevo detto di no, non mi ricordo il motivo. Comunque poi ho scoeprto che doveva incontrarsi là con lei. Se ci fossi andata, me la sarei trovata davanti.
> Ricrodo anche che quando scoprii tutto e lui confessò, lui mi disse che non mi amava più, mi voleva solo bene e si era innamorato di quella e che avrebbe voluto, in quel momento, averci tutte e due davanti a lui in quel momento (piangevo come una fontana e perchè diavolo mi disse così?) Mi disse anche che per conquistare lei aveva messo in atto tutte le tattiche che in passato aveva utilizzato per conquistare me...
> Mi domando: perchè? perchè non si è limitato ad avere una storia clandestina con lei? perchè farmi partecipe di questa sua amicizia? poi quando ho scoperto quello che c'era sotto, la storia fra i due è finita. Ma mi domando perchè umiliarmi a tal punto e farmi fessa difronte a lei? Oppure sbaglio a interpretare il suo comportamento e la sua volontà non era di umiliarmi? (sarebbe pazzesco, lui mi amava prima di quella relazione e dopo - sono passati circa due anni - ha dimostrato amore e cure verso di me)
> E che cosa spingeva quella donna a venire in casa mia, farsi servire la cena da me, come se nulla fosse? frequentare la mia casa, mio figlio?
> ...


Conosco persone che si sono e sono nella tua stessa condizione, e ti dirò di più, conosco una situazione dove entrambi i coniugi si scambiano i partner ( forse ad insaputa di loro stessi.)
Cosa pensare di queste situazioni? mi vien da ridere credimi! e che c'è da pensare ? non c'è assolutamente nulla da pensare, tutto è lampante, tutto è chiaro. 
In pratica queste persone sono solo dei buffoni, i buffoni di loro stessi, persone senza nessun criterio, senza morale, senza nulla! il bello è che hanno diversi modi di agire, e questi modi si differenziano a secondo di come è la loro/ il loro partner, se il tradito/a è una persona fragile allora nel momento in cui tutto si viene a sapere cercano di prenderne il sopravvento, come hanno fatto sempre nel passato no? 
Poi se il partner è una persona forte, bhe la escono discorsi diversi.. sai è stata una sbandata.... non volevo, non ero in me stesso perdonami... e le lacrime di coccodrillo cominciano ad uscire, ma sono soltanto lacrime di chi non ha le palle.


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti, vorrei un aiuto a interpretare il comportamento che ha avuto mio marito anni fa quando aveva l'amante. Me l'aveva fatta conoscere, l'aveva portata anche a casa mia, l'aveva invitata a cena, presentandola come una sua amica, l'aveva anche chiamata un giorno a pranzo a casa mia mentre io non c'ero e avevano pranzato con mio figlio. L'aveva presentata ai nostri amici e fatto scampagnate con loro e lei. Una volta mi ha invitato a cena da un nostro amico comune e dopo un po' si presenta anche lei, facendomi credere che l'aveva invitata il suo amico e lui non ne sapeva niente. Un'altra volta mi disse che voleva andare a vedere una mostra in un'altra città e mi aveva chiesto se volevo andarci anch'io. Avevo detto di no, non mi ricordo il motivo. Comunque poi ho scoeprto che doveva incontrarsi là con lei. Se ci fossi andata, me la sarei trovata davanti.
> Ricrodo anche che quando scoprii tutto e lui confessò, lui mi disse che non mi amava più, mi voleva solo bene e si era innamorato di quella e che avrebbe voluto, in quel momento, averci tutte e due davanti a lui in quel momento (piangevo come una fontana e perchè diavolo mi disse così?) Mi disse anche che per conquistare lei aveva messo in atto tutte le tattiche che in passato aveva utilizzato per conquistare me...
> Mi domando: perchè? perchè non si è limitato ad avere una storia clandestina con lei? perchè farmi partecipe di questa sua amicizia? poi quando ho scoperto quello che c'era sotto, la storia fra i due è finita. Ma mi domando perchè umiliarmi a tal punto e farmi fessa difronte a lei? Oppure sbaglio a interpretare il suo comportamento e la sua volontà non era di umiliarmi? (sarebbe pazzesco, lui mi amava prima di quella relazione e dopo - sono passati circa due anni - ha dimostrato amore e cure verso di me)
> E che cosa spingeva quella donna a venire in casa mia, farsi servire la cena da me, come se nulla fosse? frequentare la mia casa, mio figlio?
> ...


ciao Emma!
io non ho parole! tuo marito ha superato ogni limite!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

Eppure non riesco a capire, è sempre stata una persona molto rispettosa degli altri, buona d'animo. So che ha oltreppasato ogni limite, mi ha umiliata profondamente. Quando più tardi, gli feci rilevare queste cose, disse che era fuori di sè, come un ubriaco, non si rendeva conto. Sì, come l'ho raccontata sembra un buffone, eppure c'è un risvolto psicologico nella vicenda che mi sfugge, ed è su questo che cerco consiglio. Io ho accettato, con grandi sforzi, a tenerlo con me, a ricostruire la famiglia, anche se dentro di me so che può darsi che io non abbia ancora deciso il da farsi, può darsi che a scoppio ritardato prenda un'altra decisione. ma mi interessa per ora capire, perchè condividere con me questa sua conoscenza? rendermi testimone dell'esistenza di questa persona? Fra l'altro un cesso di donna, anche a parere di quelli che l'hanno conosciuta
Emma


----------



## oscuro (9 Marzo 2012)

*Emma*

Tuo marito ti ha umiliato...perchè sapeva di poterlo fare....!Tant'è che sei ancora con lui.....nessun risvolto psicologico strano...sei solo una senza palle....punto!!!Scusa la franchezza!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

Oscuro, grazie della franchezza, ma le palle a tenersi un uomo che ti ha trattato così sono più grandi di quelle che servono a sbatterlo fuori, ed è un'ipotesi quest'ultima non ancora accantonata Comunque al di là delle dimensioni delle palle, vorrei capirci qualcosa
Emma


----------



## oscuro (9 Marzo 2012)

*Emma*

A pure?Scusa e cosa c'è da capire?Ti hga presentato la sua amante perchè non ti riconosceva uno spiccato intuito e perchè era conscio di farla franca....punto!Certo potrebbe essere anche un grnade coione ma non credo.....!!!Se tenersi uno che si è comportato in quel modo significa aver personalità e spessore siamo apposto!!Dai emma....guardati allo specchio......


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti, vorrei un aiuto a interpretare il comportamento che ha avuto mio marito anni fa quando aveva l'amante. Me l'aveva fatta conoscere, l'aveva portata anche a casa mia, l'aveva invitata a cena, presentandola come una sua amica, l'aveva anche chiamata un giorno a pranzo a casa mia mentre io non c'ero e avevano pranzato con mio figlio. L'aveva presentata ai nostri amici e fatto scampagnate con loro e lei. Una volta mi ha invitato a cena da un nostro amico comune e dopo un po' si presenta anche lei, facendomi credere che l'aveva invitata il suo amico e lui non ne sapeva niente. Un'altra volta mi disse che voleva andare a vedere una mostra in un'altra città e mi aveva chiesto se volevo andarci anch'io. Avevo detto di no, non mi ricordo il motivo. Comunque poi ho scoeprto che doveva incontrarsi là con lei. Se ci fossi andata, me la sarei trovata davanti.
> Ricrodo anche che quando scoprii tutto e lui confessò, lui mi disse che non mi amava più, mi voleva solo bene e si era innamorato di quella e che avrebbe voluto, in quel momento, averci tutte e due davanti a lui in quel momento (piangevo come una fontana e perchè diavolo mi disse così?) Mi disse anche che per conquistare lei aveva messo in atto tutte le tattiche che in passato aveva utilizzato per conquistare me...
> Mi domando: perchè? perchè non si è limitato ad avere una storia clandestina con lei? perchè farmi partecipe di questa sua amicizia? poi quando ho scoperto quello che c'era sotto, la storia fra i due è finita. Ma mi domando perchè umiliarmi a tal punto e farmi fessa difronte a lei? Oppure sbaglio a interpretare il suo comportamento e la sua volontà non era di umiliarmi? (sarebbe pazzesco, lui mi amava prima di quella relazione e dopo - sono passati circa due anni - ha dimostrato amore e cure verso di me)
> E che cosa spingeva quella donna a venire in casa mia, farsi servire la cena da me, come se nulla fosse? frequentare la mia casa, mio figlio?
> ...



Non giustifico, ma una possibile spiegazione è che in quei tempi lui volesse che entrambe voi faceste parte della sua vita.
Magari uno dei suoi sogni pazzi era che tu lei e lui viveste assieme un bellissimo triangolo con lui in cima...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti, vorrei un aiuto a interpretare il comportamento che ha avuto mio marito *anni fa *quando aveva l'amante. Me l'aveva fatta conoscere, l'aveva portata anche a casa mia, l'aveva invitata a cena, presentandola come una sua amica, l'aveva anche chiamata un giorno a pranzo a casa mia mentre io non c'ero e avevano pranzato con mio figlio. L'aveva presentata ai nostri amici e fatto scampagnate con loro e lei. Una volta mi ha invitato a cena da un nostro amico comune e dopo un po' si presenta anche lei, facendomi credere che l'aveva invitata il suo amico e lui non ne sapeva niente. Un'altra volta mi disse che voleva andare a vedere una mostra in un'altra città e mi aveva chiesto se volevo andarci anch'io. Avevo detto di no, non mi ricordo il motivo. Comunque poi ho scoeprto che doveva incontrarsi là con lei. Se ci fossi andata, me la sarei trovata davanti.
> Ricrodo anche che quando scoprii tutto e lui confessò, lui mi disse che non mi amava più, mi voleva solo bene e si era innamorato di quella e che avrebbe voluto, in quel momento, averci tutte e due davanti a lui in quel momento (piangevo come una fontana e perchè diavolo mi disse così?) Mi disse anche che per conquistare lei aveva messo in atto tutte le tattiche che in passato aveva utilizzato per conquistare me...
> Mi domando: perchè? perchè non si è limitato ad avere una storia clandestina con lei? perchè farmi partecipe di questa sua amicizia? poi quando ho scoperto quello che c'era sotto, la storia fra i due è finita. Ma mi domando perchè umiliarmi a tal punto e farmi fessa difronte a lei? Oppure sbaglio a interpretare il suo comportamento e la sua volontà non era di umiliarmi? (sarebbe pazzesco, lui mi amava prima di quella relazione e dopo - sono passati circa due anni - ha dimostrato amore e cure verso di me)
> E che cosa spingeva quella donna a venire in casa mia, farsi servire la cena da me, come se nulla fosse? frequentare la mia casa, mio figlio?
> ...


Anni fa. 
Come mai ci stai ancora pensando?
O meglio: perchè ci stai pensando adesso?


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

Ci penso adesso come ci ho sempre pensato, non sono mai riuscita a darmi una spiegazione, ci vorrebbe uno psicologo ma non ho i soldi purtroppo per permettermelo
Emma


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ci penso adesso come ci ho sempre pensato, non sono mai riuscita a darmi una spiegazione, ci vorrebbe uno psicologo ma non ho i soldi purtroppo per permettermelo
> Emma


Azzardo una spiegazione..
Lui si è comportato così perchè pensava che facendo a sto modo, tu mai avresti pensato a lei come ad una minaccia no?
E mai avresti pensato che erano amanti no?
Te la resa ai tuoi occhi come dire insospettabile.

O magari all'inizio era partita come un'innocua amicizia che poi si è trasformata in altro no?

Ma non so se mi spiego...eh?


----------



## dubbioso (9 Marzo 2012)

comportamento semplicemente vomitevole....


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2012)

dubbioso ha detto:


> comportamento semplicemente vomitevole....


concordo!


----------



## The Cheater (9 Marzo 2012)

bella storia...ne ho sentite diverse di simili...una l'ho avuta anche "molto" vicina a me...

gli uomini siamo stronzi di natura, ma non c'è peggio quando alla stronzaggine si unisce il SENSO DI ONNIPOTENZA...quella sensazione che ci fa pensare di poter fare tutto, di poter vivere nello specifico una relazione extraconiugale praticamente alla luce del sole...cercando quasi approvazione, complicità, impegno da parte della nostra compagna...senza trascurare anche la figura dell'amante, che comunque difficilmente può mai considerarsi serena e felice in situazioni simili

io, è risaputo, accetto il tradimento in se...so che può accadere, che accade spesso, che può rivelarsi anche una parentesi "clinica" nell'economia di una grande storia d'amore...ma tutto ha un limite...

lo dico perchè IO STESSO faccio pensieri malsani tipo questo...tante volte penso a quanto mi piacerebbe continuare ad avere l'americana nella mia vita, come amica intima e speciale...e poterlo fare alla luce del sole, senza dover nascondere nulla a mia moglie...ma mi rendo conto, fortunatamente, di quanto malefico e vigliacco sia il solo ipotizzare una cosa del genere, e mantengo il pensiero nel mio mondo oscuro fatto di cose e tentazioni continue che comunque MAI avranno vita...

non giudico chi tradisce, io per primo ho tradito...ma un vero uomo ha per lo meno la dignità di intraprendere la strada che più lo aggrada evitando di appesantire il dolore altrui con lo squallore dei dettagli tipo questo...

io mi libererei di tuo marito in fretta, perchè è una persona veramente pericolosa...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Azzardo una spiegazione..
> Lui si è comportato così perchè pensava che facendo a sto modo, tu mai avresti pensato a lei come ad una minaccia no?
> E mai avresti pensato che erano amanti no?
> Te la resa ai tuoi occhi come dire insospettabile.
> ...


gli invorniti si sposano tra loro..speriamo non facciano anche figli..questi 2 sono veramente poca cosa


----------



## melania (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti, vorrei un aiuto a interpretare il comportamento che ha avuto mio marito anni fa quando aveva l'amante. Me l'aveva fatta conoscere, l'aveva portata anche a casa mia, l'aveva invitata a cena, presentandola come una sua amica, l'aveva anche chiamata un giorno a pranzo a casa mia mentre io non c'ero e avevano pranzato con mio figlio. L'aveva presentata ai nostri amici e fatto scampagnate con loro e lei. Una volta mi ha invitato a cena da un nostro amico comune e dopo un po' si presenta anche lei, facendomi credere che l'aveva invitata il suo amico e lui non ne sapeva niente. Un'altra volta mi disse che voleva andare a vedere una mostra in un'altra città e mi aveva chiesto se volevo andarci anch'io. Avevo detto di no, non mi ricordo il motivo. Comunque poi ho scoeprto che doveva incontrarsi là con lei. Se ci fossi andata, me la sarei trovata davanti.
> Ricrodo anche che quando scoprii tutto e lui confessò, lui mi disse che non mi amava più, mi voleva solo bene e si era innamorato di quella e che avrebbe voluto, in quel momento, averci tutte e due davanti a lui in quel momento (piangevo come una fontana e perchè diavolo mi disse così?) Mi disse anche che per conquistare lei aveva messo in atto tutte le tattiche che in passato aveva utilizzato per conquistare me...
> Mi domando: perchè? perchè non si è limitato ad avere una storia clandestina con lei? perchè farmi partecipe di questa sua amicizia? poi quando ho scoperto quello che c'era sotto, la storia fra i due è finita. Ma mi domando perchè umiliarmi a tal punto e farmi fessa difronte a lei? Oppure sbaglio a interpretare il suo comportamento e la sua volontà non era di umiliarmi? (sarebbe pazzesco, lui mi amava prima di quella relazione e dopo - sono passati circa due anni - ha dimostrato amore e cure verso di me)
> E che cosa spingeva quella donna a venire in casa mia, farsi servire la cena da me, come se nulla fosse? frequentare la mia casa, mio figlio?
> ...


Ciao Emma,
di primo acchito mi verrebbe da dirti che quest'uomo è un essere abbietto, un amorale.
Però tu lo conosci, e dici anche che non è così, che non è malvagio.
Mi viene da pensare che in quel periodo si sentiva attratto da quella donna, ma che comunque sapeva di amarti e non ti voleva perdere. Forse aveva bisogno di vedervi insieme per capire, e a suo modo, per confrontare quello che provava per ognuna di voi.
Forse sarà pure una cavolata, ma volevo dirtela.


----------



## Tebe (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti, vorrei un aiuto a interpretare il comportamento che ha avuto mio marito anni fa quando aveva l'amante. Me l'aveva fatta conoscere, l'aveva portata anche a casa mia, l'aveva invitata a cena, presentandola come una sua amica, l'aveva anche chiamata un giorno a pranzo a casa mia mentre io non c'ero e avevano pranzato con mio figlio. L'aveva presentata ai nostri amici e fatto scampagnate con loro e lei. Una volta mi ha invitato a cena da un nostro amico comune e dopo un po' si presenta anche lei, facendomi credere che l'aveva invitata il suo amico e lui non ne sapeva niente. Un'altra volta mi disse che voleva andare a vedere una mostra in un'altra città e mi aveva chiesto se volevo andarci anch'io. Avevo detto di no, non mi ricordo il motivo. Comunque poi ho scoeprto che doveva incontrarsi là con lei. Se ci fossi andata, me la sarei trovata davanti.
> Ricrodo anche che quando scoprii tutto e lui confessò, lui mi disse che non mi amava più, mi voleva solo bene e si era innamorato di quella e che avrebbe voluto, in quel momento, averci tutte e due davanti a lui in quel momento (piangevo come una fontana e perchè diavolo mi disse così?) Mi disse anche che per conquistare lei aveva messo in atto tutte le tattiche che in passato aveva utilizzato per conquistare me...
> Mi domando: perchè? perchè non si è limitato ad avere una storia clandestina con lei? perchè farmi partecipe di questa sua amicizia? poi quando ho scoperto quello che c'era sotto, la storia fra i due è finita. Ma mi domando perchè umiliarmi a tal punto e farmi fessa difronte a lei? Oppure sbaglio a interpretare il suo comportamento e la sua volontà non era di umiliarmi? (sarebbe pazzesco, lui mi amava prima di quella relazione e dopo - sono passati circa due anni - ha dimostrato amore e cure verso di me)
> E che cosa spingeva quella donna a venire in casa mia, farsi servire la cena da me, come se nulla fosse? frequentare la mia casa, mio figlio?
> ...


Non c'è niente da comprendere Emma e perdona la futura franchezza. E te lo dice una traditrice che si comporta come un uomo. 
Tuo marito è solo uno stronzo.


----------



## Duchessa (9 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non giustifico, ma una possibile spiegazione è che in quei tempi lui volesse che entrambe voi faceste parte della sua vita.
> Magari uno dei suoi sogni pazzi era che tu lei e lui viveste assieme un bellissimo triangolo con lui in cima...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Sole (9 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non giustifico, ma una possibile spiegazione è che in quei tempi lui volesse che entrambe voi faceste parte della sua vita.
> Magari uno dei suoi sogni pazzi era che tu lei e lui viveste assieme un bellissimo triangolo con lui in cima...


Credo che nessuna fantasia possa giustificare la manipolazione della realtá a danno della persona con cui, nel bene e nel male, hai deciso di condividere la vita.

Le fantasie o restano tali oppure, se vuoi concretizzarle, non lo fai all'insaputa di chi ne è coinvolto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Azzardo una spiegazione..
> Lui si è comportato così perchè pensava che facendo a sto modo, tu mai avresti pensato a lei come ad una minaccia no?
> E mai avresti pensato che erano amanti no?
> Te la resa ai tuoi occhi come dire insospettabile.
> ...


secondo me la prima che hai detto... il famoso cavallo di Troia.


----------



## Diletta (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti, vorrei un aiuto a interpretare il comportamento che ha avuto mio marito anni fa quando aveva l'amante. Me l'aveva fatta conoscere, l'aveva portata anche a casa mia, l'aveva invitata a cena, presentandola come una sua amica, l'aveva anche chiamata un giorno a pranzo a casa mia mentre io non c'ero e avevano pranzato con mio figlio. L'aveva presentata ai nostri amici e fatto scampagnate con loro e lei. Una volta mi ha invitato a cena da un nostro amico comune e dopo un po' si presenta anche lei, facendomi credere che l'aveva invitata il suo amico e lui non ne sapeva niente. Un'altra volta mi disse che voleva andare a vedere una mostra in un'altra città e mi aveva chiesto se volevo andarci anch'io. Avevo detto di no, non mi ricordo il motivo. Comunque poi ho scoeprto che doveva incontrarsi là con lei. Se ci fossi andata, me la sarei trovata davanti.
> Ricrodo anche che quando scoprii tutto e lui confessò, lui mi disse che non mi amava più, mi voleva solo bene e si era innamorato di quella e che avrebbe voluto, in quel momento, averci tutte e due davanti a lui in quel momento (piangevo come una fontana e perchè diavolo mi disse così?) Mi disse anche che per conquistare lei aveva messo in atto tutte le tattiche che in passato aveva utilizzato per conquistare me...
> Mi domando: perchè? perchè non si è limitato ad avere una storia clandestina con lei? perchè farmi partecipe di questa sua amicizia? poi quando ho scoperto quello che c'era sotto, la storia fra i due è finita. Ma mi domando perchè umiliarmi a tal punto e farmi fessa difronte a lei? Oppure sbaglio a interpretare il suo comportamento e la sua volontà non era di umiliarmi? (sarebbe pazzesco, lui mi amava prima di quella relazione e dopo - sono passati circa due anni - ha dimostrato amore e cure verso di me)
> E che cosa spingeva quella donna a venire in casa mia, farsi servire la cena da me, come se nulla fosse? frequentare la mia casa, mio figlio?
> ...



Prima di dirti come la penso, puoi farmi capire quante volte è venuta a cena da voi, se era una cosa abituale quindi.
Sei sicura che all'epoca fossero già amanti?
E quanto è durata la loro storia?
Grazie!


----------



## lunaiena (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti, vorrei un aiuto a interpretare il comportamento che ha avuto mio marito anni fa quando aveva l'amante. Me l'aveva fatta conoscere, l'aveva portata anche a casa mia, l'aveva invitata a cena, presentandola come una sua amica, l'aveva anche chiamata un giorno a pranzo a casa mia mentre io non c'ero e avevano pranzato con mio figlio. L'aveva presentata ai nostri amici e fatto scampagnate con loro e lei. Una volta mi ha invitato a cena da un nostro amico comune e dopo un po' si presenta anche lei, facendomi credere che l'aveva invitata il suo amico e lui non ne sapeva niente. Un'altra volta mi disse che voleva andare a vedere una mostra in un'altra città e mi aveva chiesto se volevo andarci anch'io. Avevo detto di no, non mi ricordo il motivo. Comunque poi ho scoeprto che doveva incontrarsi là con lei. Se ci fossi andata, me la sarei trovata davanti.
> Ricrodo anche che quando scoprii tutto e lui confessò, lui mi disse che non mi amava più, mi voleva solo bene e si era innamorato di quella e che avrebbe voluto, in quel momento, averci tutte e due davanti a lui in quel momento (piangevo come una fontana e perchè diavolo mi disse così?) Mi disse anche che per conquistare lei aveva messo in atto tutte le tattiche che in passato aveva utilizzato per conquistare me...
> Mi domando: perchè? perchè non si è limitato ad avere una storia clandestina con lei? perchè farmi partecipe di questa sua amicizia? poi quando ho scoperto quello che c'era sotto, la storia fra i due è finita. Ma mi domando perchè umiliarmi a tal punto e farmi fessa difronte a lei? Oppure sbaglio a interpretare il suo comportamento e la sua volontà non era di umiliarmi? (sarebbe pazzesco, lui mi amava prima di quella relazione e dopo - sono passati circa due anni - ha dimostrato amore e cure verso di me)
> E che cosa spingeva quella donna a venire in casa mia, farsi servire la cena da me, come se nulla fosse? frequentare la mia casa, mio figlio?
> ...



Non so definire un comportamento del genere ....
Io lo considererei un pazzo scatenato che è meglio che mi stia alla larga...
Io no ce la farei mai ad andare a casa dell'amante con la moglie e figli e fare come se nulla fosse bho!
Un pazzo.....


----------



## Sabina (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Eppure non riesco a capire, è sempre stata una persona molto rispettosa degli altri, buona d'animo. So che ha oltreppasato ogni limite, mi ha umiliata profondamente. Quando più tardi, gli feci rilevare queste cose, disse che era fuori di sè, come un ubriaco, non si rendeva conto. Sì, come l'ho raccontata sembra un buffone, eppure c'è un risvolto psicologico nella vicenda che mi sfugge, ed è su questo che cerco consiglio. Io ho accettato, con grandi sforzi, a tenerlo con me, a ricostruire la famiglia, anche se dentro di me so che può darsi che io non abbia ancora deciso il da farsi, può darsi che a scoppio ritardato prenda un'altra decisione. ma mi interessa per ora capire, perchè condividere con me questa sua conoscenza? rendermi testimone dell'esistenza di questa persona? Fra l'altro un cesso di donna, anche a parere di quelli che l'hanno conosciuta
> Emma


Ciao Emma, mi sembra che quello che c'è da capire lui te l'abbia spiegato chiaramente, no?
" disse che era fuori di sè, come un ubriaco, non si rendeva conto".
E' questo che si prova. Essendo fuori di sé in due hanno fatto una lunga serie di cazzate.


----------



## Registrato male (9 Marzo 2012)

Tuo marito è il classico uomo di merda che si approfitta della moglie debole. Tu ovviamente sei la moglie debole che si è prestata al gioco perverso di un malato di mente



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti, vorrei un aiuto a interpretare il comportamento che ha avuto mio marito anni fa quando aveva l'amante. Me l'aveva fatta conoscere, l'aveva portata anche a casa mia, l'aveva invitata a cena, presentandola come una sua amica, l'aveva anche chiamata un giorno a pranzo a casa mia mentre io non c'ero e avevano pranzato con mio figlio. L'aveva presentata ai nostri amici e fatto scampagnate con loro e lei. Una volta mi ha invitato a cena da un nostro amico comune e dopo un po' si presenta anche lei, facendomi credere che l'aveva invitata il suo amico e lui non ne sapeva niente. Un'altra volta mi disse che voleva andare a vedere una mostra in un'altra città e mi aveva chiesto se volevo andarci anch'io. Avevo detto di no, non mi ricordo il motivo. Comunque poi ho scoeprto che doveva incontrarsi là con lei. Se ci fossi andata, me la sarei trovata davanti.
> Ricrodo anche che quando scoprii tutto e lui confessò, lui mi disse che non mi amava più, mi voleva solo bene e si era innamorato di quella e che avrebbe voluto, in quel momento, averci tutte e due davanti a lui in quel momento (piangevo come una fontana e perchè diavolo mi disse così?) Mi disse anche che per conquistare lei aveva messo in atto tutte le tattiche che in passato aveva utilizzato per conquistare me...
> Mi domando: perchè? perchè non si è limitato ad avere una storia clandestina con lei? perchè farmi partecipe di questa sua amicizia? poi quando ho scoperto quello che c'era sotto, la storia fra i due è finita. Ma mi domando perchè umiliarmi a tal punto e farmi fessa difronte a lei? Oppure sbaglio a interpretare il suo comportamento e la sua volontà non era di umiliarmi? (sarebbe pazzesco, lui mi amava prima di quella relazione e dopo - sono passati circa due anni - ha dimostrato amore e cure verso di me)
> E che cosa spingeva quella donna a venire in casa mia, farsi servire la cena da me, come se nulla fosse? frequentare la mia casa, mio figlio?
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti, vorrei un aiuto a interpretare il comportamento che ha avuto mio marito anni fa quando aveva l'amante. Me l'aveva fatta conoscere, l'aveva portata anche a casa mia, l'aveva invitata a cena, presentandola come una sua amica, l'aveva anche chiamata un giorno a pranzo a casa mia mentre io non c'ero e avevano pranzato con mio figlio. L'aveva presentata ai nostri amici e fatto scampagnate con loro e lei. Una volta mi ha invitato a cena da un nostro amico comune e dopo un po' si presenta anche lei, facendomi credere che l'aveva invitata il suo amico e lui non ne sapeva niente. Un'altra volta mi disse che voleva andare a vedere una mostra in un'altra città e mi aveva chiesto se volevo andarci anch'io. Avevo detto di no, non mi ricordo il motivo. Comunque poi ho scoeprto che doveva incontrarsi là con lei. Se ci fossi andata, me la sarei trovata davanti.
> Ricrodo anche che quando scoprii tutto e lui confessò, lui mi disse che non mi amava più, mi voleva solo bene e si era innamorato di quella e che avrebbe voluto, in quel momento, averci tutte e due davanti a lui in quel momento (piangevo come una fontana e perchè diavolo mi disse così?) Mi disse anche che per conquistare lei aveva messo in atto tutte le tattiche che in passato aveva utilizzato per conquistare me...
> Mi domando: perchè? perchè non si è limitato ad avere una storia clandestina con lei? perchè farmi partecipe di questa sua amicizia? poi quando ho scoperto quello che c'era sotto, la storia fra i due è finita. Ma mi domando perchè umiliarmi a tal punto e farmi fessa difronte a lei? Oppure sbaglio a interpretare il suo comportamento e la sua volontà non era di umiliarmi? (sarebbe pazzesco, lui mi amava prima di quella relazione e dopo - sono passati circa due anni - ha dimostrato amore e cure verso di me)
> E che cosa spingeva quella donna a venire in casa mia, farsi servire la cena da me, come se nulla fosse? frequentare la mia casa, mio figlio?
> ...


Anni fa ho avuto un amante come tuo marito. Mi ha proposto più volte di andare a casa sua, di conoscere la compagna e nei suoi desideri ci vedeva amici negli anni futuri. Guarda che una cosa simile è umiliante non solo per la compagna ma anche per l'amante. Io non mi sono prestata e anzi non l'ho più voluto vedere. Mi aveva raccontato che lo aveva fatto altre volte, con altre amanti, che aveva non solo invitato a pranzo o a cena ma anche in vacanza con loro. Io non so se la compagna sapesse davvero chi aveva vicino (a sua volta lei era stata l'amante con cui lui aveva lasciato la moglie e due bambini piccoli) però ti posso dire che ha ragione chi ti suggerisce che una persona così è amorale e pericolosa, che gode nell'infliggere "piccole" umiliazioni. E a mio avviso, uno che si comporta così non si inventa tale dalla sera alla mattina. Non sottovalutare come ti senti perchè certe ferite appaiono in tutta la roro profondità a poco a poco.


----------



## Duchessa (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti, vorrei un aiuto a interpretare il comportamento che ha avuto mio marito anni fa quando aveva l'amante. Me l'aveva fatta conoscere, l'aveva portata anche a casa mia, l'aveva invitata a cena, presentandola come una sua amica, l'aveva anche chiamata un giorno a pranzo a casa mia mentre io non c'ero e *avevano pranzato con mio figlio*. L'aveva presentata ai nostri amici e fatto scampagnate con loro e lei. Una volta mi ha invitato a cena da un nostro amico comune e dopo un po' si presenta anche lei, facendomi credere che l'aveva invitata il suo amico e lui non ne sapeva niente. Un'altra volta mi disse che voleva andare a vedere una mostra in un'altra città e *mi aveva chiesto se volevo andarci anch'io. *Avevo detto di no, non mi ricordo il motivo. Comunque poi ho scoeprto che doveva incontrarsi là con lei. Se ci fossi andata, me la sarei trovata davanti.
> Ricrodo anche che quando scoprii tutto e lui confessò, lui *mi disse che non mi amava più, mi voleva solo bene e si era innamorato di quella e che avrebbe voluto, in quel momento, averci tutte e due davanti a lui in quel momento *(piangevo come una fontana e perchè diavolo mi disse così?) Mi disse anche che per conquistare lei aveva messo in atto tutte le tattiche che in passato aveva utilizzato per conquistare me...
> Mi domando: perchè? perchè non si è limitato ad avere una storia clandestina con lei? perchè *farmi partecipe di questa sua amicizia*? poi quando ho scoperto quello che c'era sotto, la storia fra i due è finita. Ma mi domando perchè umiliarmi a tal punto e farmi fessa difronte a lei? Oppure sbaglio a interpretare il suo comportamento e la sua volontà non era di umiliarmi? (sarebbe pazzesco, lui mi amava prima di quella relazione e dopo - sono passati circa due anni - ha dimostrato amore e cure verso di me)
> E che cosa spingeva quella donna a venire in casa mia, farsi servire la cena da me, come se nulla fosse? frequentare la mia casa, mio figlio?
> ...


Forse vale la pena riflettere sulle parole in grassetto, e sul rosso in particolare.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti, vorrei un aiuto a interpretare il comportamento che ha avuto mio marito anni fa quando aveva l'amante. Me l'aveva fatta conoscere, l'aveva portata anche a casa mia, l'aveva invitata a cena, presentandola come una sua amica, l'aveva anche chiamata un giorno a pranzo a casa mia mentre io non c'ero e avevano pranzato con mio figlio. L'aveva presentata ai nostri amici e fatto scampagnate con loro e lei. Una volta mi ha invitato a cena da un nostro amico comune e dopo un po' si presenta anche lei, facendomi credere che l'aveva invitata il suo amico e lui non ne sapeva niente. Un'altra volta mi disse che voleva andare a vedere una mostra in un'altra città e mi aveva chiesto se volevo andarci anch'io. Avevo detto di no, non mi ricordo il motivo. Comunque poi ho scoeprto che doveva incontrarsi là con lei. Se ci fossi andata, me la sarei trovata davanti.
> Ricrodo anche che quando scoprii tutto e lui confessò, lui mi disse che non mi amava più, mi voleva solo bene e si era innamorato di quella e che avrebbe voluto, in quel momento, averci tutte e due davanti a lui in quel momento (piangevo come una fontana e perchè diavolo mi disse così?) Mi disse anche che per conquistare lei aveva messo in atto tutte le tattiche che in passato aveva utilizzato per conquistare me...
> Mi domando: perchè? perchè non si è limitato ad avere una storia clandestina con lei? perchè farmi partecipe di questa sua amicizia? poi quando ho scoperto quello che c'era sotto, la storia fra i due è finita. Ma mi domando perchè umiliarmi a tal punto e farmi fessa difronte a lei? Oppure sbaglio a interpretare il suo comportamento e la sua volontà non era di umiliarmi? (sarebbe pazzesco, lui mi amava prima di quella relazione e dopo - sono passati circa due anni - ha dimostrato amore e cure verso di me)
> E che cosa spingeva quella donna a venire in casa mia, farsi servire la cena da me, come se nulla fosse? frequentare la mia casa, mio figlio?
> ...


Tempo fa avevo un'amante. Una donna audace. Faceva la matta per vedermi. Anche centinaia di km. Poi mi disse: "Senti, fammi diventare amica di tua moglie, potremmo vederci con serenità tutte le volte che vogliamo, posso frequentarti alla luce del sole"
Io pian piano la mandai a cagare. Era troppo anche per un bastardo come me. 
Conclusione: è una cosa in cui c'è la regia di lei. Lui si è fatto circuire, in questo.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (9 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti, vorrei un aiuto a interpretare il comportamento che ha avuto mio marito anni fa quando aveva l'amante. Me l'aveva fatta conoscere, l'aveva portata anche a casa mia, l'aveva invitata a cena, presentandola come una sua amica, l'aveva anche chiamata un giorno a pranzo a casa mia mentre io non c'ero e avevano pranzato con mio figlio. L'aveva presentata ai nostri amici e fatto scampagnate con loro e lei. Una volta mi ha invitato a cena da un nostro amico comune e dopo un po' si presenta anche lei, facendomi credere che l'aveva invitata il suo amico e lui non ne sapeva niente. Un'altra volta mi disse che voleva andare a vedere una mostra in un'altra città e mi aveva chiesto se volevo andarci anch'io. Avevo detto di no, non mi ricordo il motivo. Comunque poi ho scoeprto che doveva incontrarsi là con lei. Se ci fossi andata, me la sarei trovata davanti.
> Ricrodo anche che quando scoprii tutto e lui confessò, lui mi disse che non mi amava più, mi voleva solo bene e si era innamorato di quella e che avrebbe voluto, in quel momento, averci tutte e due davanti a lui in quel momento (piangevo come una fontana e perchè diavolo mi disse così?) Mi disse anche che per conquistare lei aveva messo in atto tutte le tattiche che in passato aveva utilizzato per conquistare me...
> Mi domando: perchè? perchè non si è limitato ad avere una storia clandestina con lei? perchè farmi partecipe di questa sua amicizia? poi quando ho scoperto quello che c'era sotto, la storia fra i due è finita. Ma mi domando perchè umiliarmi a tal punto e farmi fessa difronte a lei? Oppure sbaglio a interpretare il suo comportamento e la sua volontà non era di umiliarmi? (sarebbe pazzesco, lui mi amava prima di quella relazione e dopo - sono passati circa due anni - ha dimostrato amore e cure verso di me)
> E che cosa spingeva quella donna a venire in casa mia, farsi servire la cena da me, come se nulla fosse? frequentare la mia casa, mio figlio?
> ...



penso che sia un comportamento abbastanza anomalo.
è comunque possibile che lui non fosse in grado di scindere le cose, la doppia vita, e che quindi cercasse insconsciamente di ridurre il tutto di nuovo ad una vita sola seppure con due donne. può essere che tuo marito non fosse così innamorato di lei e che Lei fosse solo un completamento di mancanze tue, ragion per la quale tuo marito ha cercato molte volte di avervi insieme allo stesso tempo, per poter vedere l'Uno tutto intero. 
oppure più semplicemente gli si era fuso il cervello,  magari pensava che facendovi diventare amiche avrebbe potuto vederla più spesso senza destare sospetti insomma pensava di fartela piacere di modo che tu non ti stupissi se poi una volta li avessi beccati insieme a bere un caffè o a fare un giro.
oppure, ha voluto vedere fino a che punto avrebbe potuto osare senza che tu avessi dei sospetti. o ha voluto mettere alla prova le tue doti intuitive di donna.  tutto può essere.

forse semplicemente, non sapeva nemmeno lui cosa stava facendo.  Confuso.


----------



## lemon (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti, vorrei un aiuto a interpretare il comportamento che ha avuto mio marito anni fa quando aveva l'amante. Me l'aveva fatta conoscere, l'aveva portata anche a casa mia, l'aveva invitata a cena, presentandola come una sua amica, l'aveva anche chiamata un giorno a pranzo a casa mia mentre io non c'ero e avevano pranzato con mio figlio. L'aveva presentata ai nostri amici e fatto scampagnate con loro e lei. Una volta mi ha invitato a cena da un nostro amico comune e dopo un po' si presenta anche lei, facendomi credere che l'aveva invitata il suo amico e lui non ne sapeva niente. Un'altra volta mi disse che voleva andare a vedere una mostra in un'altra città e mi aveva chiesto se volevo andarci anch'io. Avevo detto di no, non mi ricordo il motivo. Comunque poi ho scoeprto che doveva incontrarsi là con lei. Se ci fossi andata, me la sarei trovata davanti.
> Ricrodo anche che quando scoprii tutto e lui confessò, lui mi disse che non mi amava più, mi voleva solo bene e si era innamorato di quella e che avrebbe voluto, in quel momento, averci tutte e due davanti a lui in quel momento (piangevo come una fontana e perchè diavolo mi disse così?) Mi disse anche che per conquistare lei aveva messo in atto tutte le tattiche che in passato aveva utilizzato per conquistare me...
> Mi domando: perchè? perchè non si è limitato ad avere una storia clandestina con lei? perchè farmi partecipe di questa sua amicizia? poi quando ho scoperto quello che c'era sotto, la storia fra i due è finita. Ma mi domando perchè umiliarmi a tal punto e farmi fessa difronte a lei? Oppure sbaglio a interpretare il suo comportamento e la sua volontà non era di umiliarmi? (sarebbe pazzesco, lui mi amava prima di quella relazione e dopo - sono passati circa due anni - ha dimostrato amore e cure verso di me)
> E che cosa spingeva quella donna a venire in casa mia, farsi servire la cena da me, come se nulla fosse? frequentare la mia casa, mio figlio?
> ...


Io smetterei di farmi domande se il presente fosse sereno. Lo è? Se lo è goditi quello e pensa al vostro futuro!


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Mi avete fornito tante interpretazioni, non so quale scegliere... Mi sa che lo chiederò a lui, vediamo cosa mi risponde
Emma


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Marzo 2012)

...........Ma se proprio vuoi provare a trovare una risposta, lascia che pure io dica la mia:
Premesso che io sono un tradito, davanti al tuo racconto la prima cosa a cui ho pensato è stata: ma sarà tutta qui la storia? Cosa c'era in casa, prima?
Questa domanda me la pongo perchè tornando indietro a pensare alla mia storia, ricordo che dopo la scoperta del tradimento io mi sono attaccato all'elenco telefonico ed ho cominciato ad uscire apertamente con tutti gli esseri di sesso femminile a portata di mano. Mi sono portato in casa alcune di loro, presentate alla mia signora, ci sono uscito per dei WE anche in compagnia di mio figlio etc etc. All'epoca pensavo a questo mio comportamento come una sorta di sfogo, ed in fondo anche come una vendetta, ma poi mi sono reso conto che si trattava di ....... un grido di aiuto.
Mi sono reso conto che a me di tutte quelle donne fregava meno che niente (amicizia a parte), e che avrei solo voluto che mia moglie tornasse ad essere quella di un tempo. Ho sempre voluto solo lei, purtroppo, ed in quel modo la cosa mi è apparsa evidente. Mi chiedo quindi se anche con la storia che ci hai raccontato magari non ci si trovi di fronte ad un caso simile, dove tuo marito, pervaso magari (magari, intendiamoci, è solo una mia ipotesi) da un profondo senso di abbandono come quello che ho provato io per anni, abbia più o meno coscientemente provato a tentare di risvegliare la tua attenzione nei suoi confronti. Il fatto che poi quando la cosa è saltata fuori ti abbia detto che "non sapeva quello che faceva" o cose simili, potrebbe significare unicamente che non sia dotato di particolare "spessore" e quindi non sia stato capace di sostenere il gioco in tutte le sue fasi. La domanda quindi è: come stavano le cose prima? Come lo vedevi, come ti comportavi con lui, e lui con te?
Tenta di essere sincera prima di tutto con te stessa, poi prova a rispondere, se vuoi.


----------



## Buscopann (10 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ...........Ma se proprio vuoi provare a trovare una risposta, lascia che pure io dica la mia:
> Premesso che io sono un tradito, davanti al tuo racconto la prima cosa a cui ho pensato è stata: ma sarà tutta qui la storia? Cosa c'era in casa, prima?
> Questa domanda me la pongo perchè tornando indietro a pensare alla mia storia, ricordo che dopo la scoperta del tradimento io mi sono attaccato all'elenco telefonico ed ho cominciato ad uscire apertamente con tutti gli esseri di sesso femminile a portata di mano. Mi sono portato in casa alcune di loro, presentate alla mia signora, ci sono uscito per dei WE anche in compagnia di mio figlio etc etc. All'epoca pensavo a questo mio comportamento come una sorta di sfogo, ed in fondo anche come una vendetta, ma poi mi sono reso conto che si trattava di ....... un grido di aiuto.
> Mi sono reso conto che a me di tutte quelle donne fregava meno che niente (amicizia a parte), e che avrei solo voluto che mia moglie tornasse ad essere quella di un tempo. Ho sempre voluto solo lei, purtroppo, ed in quel modo la cosa mi è apparsa evidente. Mi chiedo quindi se anche con la storia che ci hai raccontato magari non ci si trovi di fronte ad un caso simile, dove tuo marito, pervaso magari (magari, intendiamoci, è solo una mia ipotesi) da un profondo senso di abbandono come quello che ho provato io per anni, abbia più o meno coscientemente provato a tentare di risvegliare la tua attenzione nei suoi confronti. Il fatto che poi quando la cosa è saltata fuori ti abbia detto che "non sapeva quello che faceva" o cose simili, potrebbe significare unicamente che non sia dotato di particolare "spessore" e quindi non sia stato capace di sostenere il gioco in tutte le sue fasi. La domanda quindi è: come stavano le cose prima? Come lo vedevi, come ti comportavi con lui, e lui con te?
> Tenta di essere sincera prima di tutto con te stessa, poi prova a rispondere, se vuoi.


Ma tu mica avervi abbandonato il Forum? Sei solo chiacchiere e distintivo!!!

Buscopann

PS. Rimettiti almeno il vestito (avatar) che nudo me fai schifo ihihihih :mrgreen::mrgreen:

PPS Bentrovato

PPPS Fanculo!


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce, lui quando cercò di spiegarmi perchè mi aveva tradito con quella brutta donna, mi disse che aveva trovato da ascolto, aveva bisogno di essere ascoltato, capito. con lei parlava, parlava, parlava e lei lo ascoltava. Dice che gli faceva tenerezza perchè era sola e brutta, ma aveva una "bella anima". prima era un'amicizia, poi in lui è scattata la molla di conquistarla, si era infatuato, pensava di avere trovato l'anima gemella. E dai e dai è riuscito a scoparsela. Con me e in famiglia dice che non si sentiva ascoltato e capito. Mah, io questo non lo ho avvertito, perchè cercavo di stargli vicino, soprattutto dopo la morte del fratello, il fratello era morto tragicamente due anni prima del tradimento e per lui è stata una grande batosta. Dice che io non condividevo più il suo interesse di andare in montagna, per lui una grande passione. Ciò è vero, ma era dovuto al fatto che trovandomi con un figlio piccolo, il lavoro, la casa da mandare avanti ero così stanca la domenica che non riuscivo a svegliarmi alle cinque per andare a camminare 1o ore su per dei monti e poi non sapevo a chi lasciare il figlio Con lei invece faceva questo, ma lei era una donna sola, senza impegni di alcun tipo. All'inizio facevano solo camminate, poi le camminate finivano con una scopata e le mandava mail di ardore giovanile.
Comunque dopo la scoperta del tradimento ho cercato di organizzarmi la vita e ad andare con lui in montagna a camminare ogni fine settimana soli o con gli amici, facendo grandi fatiche ma divertendomi e felice di farlo felice. E lui è felice ora quando lo seguo e condivido ancora, come quando eravamo più giovani, la sua passione. Lui adesso quando parla di quella storia dice che ha fatto una immensa cazzata, che prova fastidio a ripensarci, che l'ha rimossa. Dice che ama me, che eracome ubriaco.
Emma


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Marzo 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma tu mica avervi abbandonato il Forum? Sei solo chiacchiere e distintivo!!!
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> ...


Pugnalati bastardo!
Io me ne uscetti (uscei?) di qui qualche anno fa, ma ogni tanto provo a farci una capatina. Toccata e fuga.
Ricambio il fanculo, e riguardo l'avatar, non ti dico in che condizioni sto scrivendo in questo momento. Ti dico solo che sono seduto......
Buon WE, ragazzo, a te ed a tutti i disperati di questa valle di lacrime :up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alce Veloce, lui quando cercò di spiegarmi perchè mi aveva tradito con quella brutta donna, mi disse che aveva trovato da ascolto, aveva bisogno di essere ascoltato, capito. con lei parlava, parlava, parlava e lei lo ascoltava. Dice che gli faceva tenerezza perchè era sola e brutta, ma aveva una "bella anima". prima era un'amicizia, poi in lui è scattata la molla di conquistarla, si era infatuato, pensava di avere trovato l'anima gemella. E dai e dai è riuscito a scoparsela. Con me e in famiglia dice che non si sentiva ascoltato e capito. Mah, io questo non lo ho avvertito, perchè cercavo di stargli vicino, soprattutto dopo la morte del fratello, il fratello era morto tragicamente due anni prima del tradimento e per lui è stata una grande batosta. Dice che io non condividevo più il suo interesse di andare in montagna, per lui una grande passione. Ciò è vero, ma era dovuto al fatto che trovandomi con un figlio piccolo, il lavoro, la casa da mandare avanti ero così stanca la domenica che non riuscivo a svegliarmi alle cinque per andare a camminare 1o ore su per dei monti e poi non sapevo a chi lasciare il figlio Con lei invece faceva questo, ma lei era una donna sola, senza impegni di alcun tipo. All'inizio facevano solo camminate, poi le camminate finivano con una scopata e le mandava mail di ardore giovanile.
> Comunque dopo la scoperta del tradimento ho cercato di organizzarmi la vita e ad andare con lui in montagna a camminare ogni fine settimana soli o con gli amici, facendo grandi fatiche ma divertendomi e felice di farlo felice. E lui è felice ora quando lo seguo e condivido ancora, come quando eravamo più giovani, la sua passione. Lui adesso quando parla di quella storia dice che ha fatto una immensa cazzata, che prova fastidio a ripensarci, che l'ha rimossa. Dice che ama me, che eracome ubriaco.
> Emma


Ah, ecco, allora non ho proprio del tutto perso la mira! 
Sono contento per voi. Godetevela


----------



## Buscopann (10 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Pugnalati bastardo!
> Io me ne uscetti (uscei?) di qui qualche anno fa, ma ogni tanto provo a farci una capatina. Toccata e fuga.
> Ricambio il fanculo, e riguardo l'avatar, non ti dico in che condizioni sto scrivendo in questo momento. Ti dico solo che sono seduto......
> Buon WE, ragazzo, a te ed a tutti i disperati di *questa valle di lacrime :up:*


Ormai abbiamo imparato a nuotare. 
Buon we anche a te e soprattutto..buona seduta! 

Buscopann


----------



## Ingenua (10 Marzo 2012)

Cara Emma, anche a me è successa una cosa simile alla tua (anche se in maniera molto meno pesante).
Erano mesi che mio marito continuava a parlarmi di questa sua collega intromettendola in ogni argomento. Mi ricordo addirittura un episodio in cui lui mi aveva proposto di andare a festeggiare il Capodanno a casa di lei con il marito e i suoi figli. Io, molto sorpresa, gli ho chiesto se conosceva il marito e gli altri invitati e lui mi ha risposto che conosceva solo lei e che era stata lei ad invitarci. Avrebbe dovuto suonarmi un campanello d'allarme ma... nella mia ingenuità ho pensato che si trattava di un semplice invito da parte di una ragazza che era da poco rientrata dalla maternità (!!!!!!!) ed aveva bisogno di ritornare in società.
Mesi dopo lui insiste per portarmi ad un concerto di un gruppo dove suonava il marito di lei ed io, conoscendo il genere musicale del gruppo, non volevo andarci ma poi per amore suo ho accettato ed è stato in quella serata che l'ho incontrata per la prima volta!!!!!!!! Tralascio quello che ho provato vedendoli e vedendo i loro sguardi... 
Più tardi, dopo la scoperta del tradimento, ho voluto immediatamente chiedere spiegazioni a lui e la sua risposta è stata che provava qualcosa per l'altra e facendomi conoscere lei e il marito sperava che questa "infatuazione" gli sarebbe passata ma poi si è accorto che è stato un errore (infatti non gli è passata l'infatuazione!!!!). Lui non l'ha vista come una mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti... gli avrei sputato in un occhio!!!!!!!!!
Mi ricordo anche che la stessa sera, tornando a casa, gli ho fatto notare che non mi erano piaciuti i loro sguardi ma ovviamente lui ha minimizzato dandomi della visionaria... erano già stati a letto insieme...
Non so se la risposta che mi ha dato lui corrisponde a quelli che erano in realtà i suoi piani ma questo è quello che mi ha detto lui e te l'ho riportato...spero possa aiutarti!
un abbraccio


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Credo che nessuna fantasia possa giustificare la manipolazione della realtá a danno della persona con cui, nel bene e nel male, hai deciso di condividere la vita.
> 
> Le fantasie o restano tali oppure, se vuoi concretizzarle, non lo fai all'insaputa di chi ne è coinvolto.



Sono d'accordo. Ma può essere cmq un motivo del suo comportamento.


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Pugnalati bastardo!
> Io me ne* uscetti (uscei?) *di qui qualche anno fa, ma ogni tanto provo a farci una capatina. Toccata e fuga.
> Ricambio il fanculo, e riguardo l'avatar, non ti dico in che condizioni sto scrivendo in questo momento. Ti dico solo che sono seduto......
> Buon WE, ragazzo, a te ed a tutti i disperati di questa valle di lacrime :up:


uscii, uscii:unhappy:
alce, scusa....ma il fatto che una volta seduto lì hai pensato a noi non ci rende onore:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> uscii, uscii:unhappy:
> alce, scusa....ma il fatto che una volta seduto lì hai pensato a noi non ci rende onore:singleeye:


Mizzeca!! io pensavo fosse seduto nudo!! invece sta al water? auaahahahahah che schifo! mo capisco la buona seduta come augurio


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> uscii, uscii:unhappy:
> alce, scusa....ma il fatto che una volta seduto lì hai pensato a noi non ci rende onore:singleeye:



Invero non rende onore a me che tu, mia cara amica, abbia ritenuto necessario correggermi!!!!! Pari e patta :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Comunque,al di là di tutto, volevo aggiungere che io conservo dentro di me uina grande rabbia e la voglia di prenderlo a pedate nel culo e cacciarlo fuori di casa e non vederlo mai più. proprio una voglia matta di fargli passare un po' del dolore e dell'umiliazione che ho provato io, anzi vederlo soffrire 100 volte di più E che cavolo, se uno si sente solo, non ascoltato e bla bla bla fa del male e umilia la compagna? perchè non se ne è andato con quella foca al diavolo a farsi il giro dei vulcani, così magari ci cadevano anche dentro?
Scusate lo sfogo
Emma


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Comunque,al di là di tutto, volevo aggiungere che io conservo dentro di me uina grande rabbia e la voglia di prenderlo a pedate nel culo e cacciarlo fuori di casa e non vederlo mai più. proprio una voglia matta di fargli passare un po' del dolore e dell'umiliazione che ho provato io, anzi vederlo soffrire 100 volte di più E che cavolo, se uno si sente solo, non ascoltato e bla bla bla fa del male e umilia la compagna? perchè non se ne è andato con quella foca al diavolo a farsi il giro dei vulcani, così magari ci cadevano anche dentro?
> Scusate lo sfogo
> Emma


Dici che le cose vanno così bene, ma poi apparentemente ti smentisci con questa ultima uscita.
E' fprse uno scadere nel solito trito e ritrito iter del confronto tra quanto ha sofferto uno o l'altro?
Certo parrebbe molto infantile da parte sua fare i capricci perchè mammina si doveva dedicare al neonato e non aveva più attenzioni per lui. Ancora più infantile parrebbe il tipo di capricci che questo si è permesso di fare, ma...... 
Perdonami, ma mi ho l'impressione che tu non sia stata del tutto trasparente nella tua esposizione delle cose. C'è forse qualche tassello che manca? Non dico che tu nasconda le cose intenzionalmente. Prova solo a pensarci ancora un po'.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Anche se le cose vanno bene, io dentro l'amaro e la ribellione per quello che è successo c'è lo sempre. Anche se lui è con me affettuoso, attento, presente e felice di avermi vicino, io dentro ho sempre quello che è successo, una cosa che dentro di me non riesco ad accettare, che mi lacera, mi strazia. Altrimenti non leggerei questo forum in cerca di qualcosa che mi liberi della mia sofferenza
Emma


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Anche se le cose vanno bene, io dentro l'amaro e la ribellione per quello che è successo c'è lo sempre. Anche se lui è con me affettuoso, attento, presente e felice di avermi vicino, io dentro ho sempre quello che è successo, una cosa che dentro di me non riesco ad accettare, che mi lacera, mi strazia. Altrimenti non leggerei questo forum in cerca di qualcosa che mi liberi della mia sofferenza
> Emma



Cara Emma, non ho letto, ma forse mi è sfuggito, il particolare di quanto tempo è passato dalla scoperta.
Ti capisco: anche se le cose vanno bene, in realtà c'è sempre il terzo incomodo del ricordo di tutte le umiliazioni subite.
Non so se questo ricordo cesserà di far male, un giorno. Te lo auguro di cuore come lo auguro a tutti e a me stessa.  
Nessuno ha la ricetta per liberarsi dalla sofferenza, purtroppo.
Io comincio a pensare però che forse non sia tanto giusto restare con uomini di questo tipo: l'amore, o anche semplicemente il fatto di esserne la moglie, presuppone il rispetto.
E in casi come il tuo è mancato completamente...
Scusa la crudezza, ma tanto lo sai benissimo.
Questi eventi lacerano il nostro animo, sono troppo grossi.
Scusa ancora, ma ora come ora non so cosa consigliarti e non sono di nessun conforto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Anche se le cose vanno bene, io dentro l'amaro e la ribellione per quello che è successo c'è lo sempre. Anche se lui è con me affettuoso, attento, presente e felice di avermi vicino, io dentro ho sempre quello che è successo, una cosa che dentro di me non riesco ad accettare, che mi lacera, mi strazia. Altrimenti non leggerei questo forum in cerca di qualcosa che mi liberi della mia sofferenza
> Emma


Orbene, le cose quindi NON vanno bene, e questo sarebbe il caso che tu lo ammettessi.
Intendo dire che quando in un rapporto di coppia le cose "vanno bene" solo perchè uno e solo uno dei due ha tutto quello che vuole e di conseguenza non sgarra, è conseguenza logica che l'altra parte si trovi a scendere a compromessi con sè stessa.
.......E si sa: quando si scende a compromessi è necessario che questa scelta sia sostenuta da un sentimento molto, molto forte.
E' il tuo caso?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Se sono rimasta con lui, uno dei motivi per cui sono rimasta con lui nonostante la totale umiliazione che ho subito, è perchè è il solo episodio in 15 anni che ci conosciamo. Non mi ha mai mancato di rispetto in 15 anni. Un vero enigma di come si era trasformato. In quei mesi che aveva l'amante con me era rabbioso come un cane. Non gli andava mai bene niente, nè di quello che dicevo nè di quello che facevo. Addirittura mi disse che ero una brutta donna, sia dentro che fuori. Una delusione totale come moglie, compagna, madre! Che razza di balle! Ero e sono invece una donna bella, molti mi hanno corteggiata, ancora adesso che ho 50 anni, e di animo sono generosa e altruista. per fortuna non mi sono fatta condizionare da queste affermazioni che mi faceva. Quasi fosse un modo suo per scaricarsi la coscienza del fatto che mi tradiva: un alibi: sei cattiva, grama, una delusione, quindi è giusto che ti stia tradendo.
Comunque quando lui, una volta scoperto, mi disse che amava quell'altra io gli dissi che secondo me non era vero che lui ne era innamorato. Lui mi rispose serio: Forse è vero.
Emma


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Se sono rimasta con lui, uno dei motivi per cui sono rimasta con lui nonostante la totale umiliazione che ho subito, è perchè è il solo episodio in 15 anni che ci conosciamo. Non mi ha mai mancato di rispetto in 15 anni.* Un vero enigma di come si era trasformato. In quei mesi che aveva l'amante con me era rabbioso come un cane. Non gli andava mai bene niente, nè di quello che dicevo nè di quello che facevo. Addirittura mi disse che ero una brutta donna, sia dentro che fuori. Una delusione totale come moglie, compagna, madre! Che razza di balle! Ero e sono invece una donna bella, molti mi hanno corteggiata, ancora adesso che ho 50 anni, e di animo sono generosa e altruista. per fortuna non mi sono fatta condizionare da queste affermazioni che mi faceva. Quasi fosse un modo suo per scaricarsi la coscienza del fatto che mi tradiva: un alibi: sei cattiva, grama, una delusione, quindi è giusto che ti stia tradendo.
> Comunque quando lui, una volta scoperto, mi disse che amava quell'altra io gli dissi che secondo me non era vero che lui ne era innamorato. Lui mi rispose serio: Forse è vero.
> Emma



Sei matematicamente sicura di ciò che vai dicendo?
Perché vedi Emma, quando i nostri mariti sgarrano in modo così eclatante qualche dubbio che in realtà non siano mai stati come abbiamo creduto che fossero, viene per forza.
E lo dico a me prima che a te...


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se sono rimasta con lui, uno dei motivi per cui sono rimasta con lui nonostante la totale umiliazione che ho subito, è perchè è il solo episodio in 15 anni che ci conosciamo. Non mi ha mai mancato di rispetto in 15 anni. Un vero enigma di come si era trasformato. In quei mesi che aveva l'amante con me era rabbioso come un cane. Non gli andava mai bene niente, nè di quello che dicevo nè di quello che facevo. Addirittura mi disse che ero una brutta donna, sia dentro che fuori. Una delusione totale come moglie, compagna, madre! Che razza di balle! Ero e sono invece una donna bella, molti mi hanno corteggiata, ancora adesso che ho 50 anni, e di animo sono generosa e altruista. per fortuna non mi sono fatta condizionare da queste affermazioni che mi faceva. Quasi fosse un modo suo per scaricarsi la coscienza del fatto che mi tradiva: un alibi: sei cattiva, grama, una delusione, quindi è giusto che ti stia tradendo.
> Comunque quando lui, una volta scoperto, mi disse che amava quell'altra io gli dissi che secondo me non era vero che lui ne era innamorato. Lui mi rispose serio: Forse è vero.
> Emma


Mmmmm, può darsi che io mi lasci condizionare dalla mia esperienza personale, ma ti avverto gelida come un surgelato.
Anche mia moglie è una donna molto bella, ed è anche molto in gamba, generosa e simpatica a tutti. Ciò non toglie che mi abbia fatto del male, e tanto. E non sto parlando del tradimento.
Ritornando però a te, quello a cui vorrei arrivare è metterti nelle condizioni di capire quali sono i tuoi veri sentimenti. Esprimi gelo e rancore per una persona con la quale dici che le cose "vanno bene". Cosa può significare? Scava


----------



## Leda (10 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sei matematicamente sicura di ciò che vai dicendo?
> Perché vedi Emma, quando i nostri mariti sgarrano in modo così eclatante qualche dubbio che in realtà non siano mai stati come abbiamo creduto che fossero, viene per forza.
> E lo dico a me prima che a te...


E' un'ipotesi piuttosto sgradevole, ma convengo con Diletta che sia il caso di prenderla in considerazione, e seriamente.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Non so se mia ha tradito altre volte. Ma volevo dire che in 15 anni non mi ha mai umiliata, volevo dire questo. Come faccio a sapere se mi ha tradita altre volte? Non me ne sono accorta! Non ho notato donne strane, non ha avuto periodi che usciva di sera in modo sospetto, o che andava domeniche da solo. da cosa viene questa domanda che mi fate? 
Emma


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non so se mia ha tradito altre volte. Ma volevo dire che in 15 anni non mi ha mai umiliata, volevo dire questo. Come faccio a sapere se mi ha tradita altre volte? Non me ne sono accorta! Non ho notato donne strane, non ha avuto periodi che usciva di sera in modo sospetto, o che andava domeniche da solo. da cosa viene questa domanda che mi fate?
> Emma


E' strano che tu ponga questa domanda.


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non so se mia ha tradito altre volte. Ma volevo dire che in 15 anni non mi ha mai umiliata, volevo dire questo. Come faccio a sapere se mi ha tradita altre volte? Non me ne sono accorta! Non ho notato donne strane, non ha avuto periodi che usciva di sera in modo sospetto, o che andava domeniche da solo. da cosa viene questa domanda che mi fate?
> Emma




Bè, come ti ha detto Ultimo...è abbastanza scontato che vengano di questi dubbi, no?


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mmmmm, può darsi che io mi lasci condizionare dalla mia esperienza personale, ma ti avverto gelida come un surgelato.
> Anche mia moglie è una donna molto bella, ed è anche molto in gamba, generosa e simpatica a tutti. Ciò non toglie che mi abbia fatto del male, e tanto. E non sto parlando del tradimento.
> Ritornando però a te, quello a cui vorrei arrivare è metterti nelle condizioni di capire quali sono i tuoi veri sentimenti. *Esprimi gelo e rancore per una persona con la quale dici che le cose "vanno bene". *Cosa può significare? Scava



Alce, io l'ho intesa così: le cose "vanno bene" in apparenza, nel senso che l'atmosfera è tutto sommato buona, senza crisi evidenti, ma questo non vuol assolutamente dire che Emma non provi più rancore verso di lui.
E' un sentimento che si prova dentro e che fa male.


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non so se mia ha tradito altre volte. *Ma volevo dire che in 15 anni non mi ha mai umiliata, *volevo dire questo. Come faccio a sapere se mi ha tradita altre volte? Non me ne sono accorta! Non ho notato donne strane, non ha avuto periodi che usciva di sera in modo sospetto, o che andava domeniche da solo. da cosa viene questa domanda che mi fate?
> Emma





Scusa, dimenticavo: cosa è per te l'umiliazione di cui parli?
Mi spiego meglio: tradimento uguale ad umiliazione, secondo me vanno di pari passo.
Ergo: se ti avesse tradita altre volte ti avrebbe anche umiliato.
Ne convieni?

P.s.: d'accordo con te che il tradimento di cui ci parli sia veramente eclatante e sfacciato all'inverosimile (ma non sei l'unico caso, come hai potuto leggere, e mi sono persuasa che non ci sia limite al peggio...)


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Le cose vanno bene nel senso che c'è grande armonia, affiatamento, amore ecc. ma ciò non toglie che dentro resti la ferita di quanto è accaduto. Credo che sia normale, almeno a quanto leggo qui nel forum.
A volte mi chiedo se io non stia ingigantendo il periodo che hanno trascorso loro, nel senso che mi immagino che abbiano vissuto cose meravigliose, emozioni fantastiche. magari le hanno anche vissute, ma forse mio marito non se le ricorda più le emozioni che ha vissuto con l'altra (magari!)
Emma


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Le cose vanno bene nel senso che c'è grande armonia, affiatamento, amore ecc. ma ciò non toglie che dentro resti la ferita di quanto è accaduto. Credo che sia normale, almeno a quanto leggo qui nel forum.
> A volte mi chiedo se io non stia ingigantendo il periodo che hanno trascorso loro, nel senso che mi immagino che abbiano vissuto cose meravigliose, emozioni fantastiche. magari le hanno anche vissute, ma forse mio marito non se le ricorda più le emozioni che ha vissuto con l'altra (magari!)
> Emma



Sì, ma non mi hai risposto (o non l'ho letto, scusa).
Da quanto tempo è che hai scoperto tutto e quanto è durata la storia?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Diletta, certo che il tradimento è sempre una umiliazione. Volevo solo dire che era però la prima volta che con me si comportava così. Non so se ha avuto altre relazioni di  cui non mi ha fatto trapelare nulla. E chi lo sa? Dopo quello che è successo, non lo escludo, chi avrebbe mai immaginato che facesse una schifezza del genere? 
emma


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

la storia è durata 3-4 mesi. e' accaduto circa 3/4 anni fa


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Diletta, certo che il tradimento è sempre una umiliazione. Volevo solo dire che era però la prima volta che con me si comportava così. Non so se ha avuto altre relazioni di  cui non mi ha fatto trapelare nulla. E chi lo sa? Dopo quello che è successo, non lo escludo, chi avrebbe mai immaginato che facesse una schifezza del genere?
> emma





Non Registrato ha detto:


> la storia è durata 3-4 mesi. e' accaduto circa 3/4 anni fa



Sì, ho capito perfettamente cosa intendi. Qui ha forse passato il limite anche per un traditore, ma vanno letteralmente fuori di testa, perdono ogni lucidità mentale. E' questo il problema...
E noi dobbiamo sforzarci di entrare nelle loro teste e cercare di comprendere i loro meccanismi mentali del cavolo...forse è troppo, è paradossale.
Guarda che non faccio una critica a te, me lo sto dicendo da sola!

Certo se è successa 3/4 anni fa...ne è già passata di acqua sotto i ponti...e la cosa non è molto consolante.
E' proprio vero (a volte mi illudo che non sia così) che questi eventi siano difficilmente superabili, e qui c'è lo specchio di questo.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Marzo 2012)

Purtroppo! E' come aver avuto un trauma emotivo, qualcosa che ti ha reso zoppa nell'anima. Tu cammini, cammini, cammini ma cammini da zoppa, con una grande fatica che solo tu provi e vedi
emma


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Purtroppo! E' come aver avuto un trauma emotivo, qualcosa che ti ha reso zoppa nell'anima. Tu cammini, cammini, cammini ma cammini da zoppa, con una grande fatica che solo tu provi e vedi
> emma



...è come un lutto: l'immagine di lui completamente sgretolata, dissolta.
E non so fino a che punto possa riabilitarsi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Marzo 2012)

In sostanza, come mi capitava spesso in passato in altre storie, vedo che l'istinto di riscatto vince sempre sull'autocritica, e comunque laddove questa dovesse essere a proprio favore non viene poi sostituita con una vera accettazione dell'errore altrui, ma solo con un caparbio armistizio con tanto di inevitabile rancore di fondo.
Che brutto modo di vivere, eppure viviamo così. Io stesso, che ho analizzato minuziosamente questo tipo di sentimenti e di scelte, non riesco ad esimermene.
L'istino vince sulla ragione e sul vero sentimento.

Ora, prova a dirci: cosa vorresti veramente? Cosa dovrebbe accadere per placare questo tuo tormento interiore? Quale scotto dovrebbe pagare tuo marito?
Ma ti chiedo anche: cosa sei disposta a fare di tuo? A cosa sei disposta a rinunciare, sempre premesso che l'intento sia quello di placare il tuo tormento?


----------



## Simy (10 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> In sostanza, come mi capitava spesso in passato in altre storie, vedo che l'istinto di riscatto vince sempre sull'autocritica, e comunque laddove questa dovesse essere a proprio favore non viene poi sostituita con una vera accettazione dell'errore altrui, ma solo con un caparbio armistizio con tanto di inevitabile rancore di fondo.
> Che brutto modo di vivere, eppure viviamo così. Io stesso, che ho analizzato minuziosamente questo tipo di sentimenti e di scelte, non riesco ad esimermene.
> L'istino vince sulla ragione e sul vero sentimento.
> 
> ...



Ciao Alcinoooooooooooooo 
:bacio:


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Marzo 2012)

Alce, di mio ci ho messo la volontà di superare il mio orgoglio ferito, ho cercato di comprendere i miei errori che possono averlo portato a fare questo, ho cercato di comprendere la sua debolezza e di tirare fuori da me la forza per superare. Non è un armistizio. Non ho intenzioni di fargli pagare alcuno scotto. 
L'unica cosa che vorrei è una cosa impossibile: che non fosse mai accaduto, o quanto meno che fosse stato lui a dirmi che si era innamorato di un'altra e aveva una storia con quella, che fosse stato leale, invece di fae le cose di nascosto e prendermi per il culo e confessare solo dopo essere scoperto. E' la mancanza di lealtà che mi ha ferito tanto. Se fosse stato sincero fin dall'inizio io avrei compreso e lo avrei lasciato vivere la sua storia e gli avrei detto di andarsene di casa per stare con lei, avrebbe dovuto darmi la possibilità di difendermi, di fare delle scelte anch'io mentre lui aveva scelto un'altra, di non umiliarmi con i suoi sotterfugi e le sue menzogne. 
Emma


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alce, di mio ci ho messo la volontà di superare il mio orgoglio ferito, ho cercato di comprendere i miei errori che possono averlo portato a fare questo, ho cercato di comprendere la sua debolezza e di tirare fuori da me la forza per superare. Non è un armistizio. Non ho intenzioni di fargli pagare alcuno scotto.
> L'unica cosa che vorrei è una cosa impossibile: che non fosse mai accaduto, o quanto meno che fosse stato lui a dirmi che si era innamorato di un'altra e aveva una storia con quella, che fosse stato leale, invece di fae le cose di nascosto e prendermi per il culo e confessare solo dopo essere scoperto. E' la mancanza di lealtà che mi ha ferito tanto. Se fosse stato sincero fin dall'inizio io avrei compreso e lo avrei lasciato vivere la sua storia e gli avrei detto di andarsene di casa per stare con lei, avrebbe dovuto darmi la possibilità di difendermi, di fare delle scelte anch'io mentre lui aveva scelto un'altra, di non umiliarmi con i suoi sotterfugi e le sue menzogne.
> Emma


prendi fiato e ripensa a quello che hai scritto.
Ma da quando in qua nel momento in cui uno/a si fa una storia lo va a raccontare apertamente al partner? Ma da quando in qua la parola lealtà rientra nell'ambito di una relazione extraconiugale?
Non sembrano questi solo capricci? Simili a quelli che ha fatto lui quando ha messo in piedi la storia?
Personalmente (opinione, sempre solo opinione, mai giudizio) credo che sarebbe il caso che tu riprenda in mano e rielabori il tuo modo di affrontare i rapporti con le persone.
La maggior parte delle delusioni che subiamo dagli altri dipende principalmente dal fatto che ci siamo aspettati più di quanto gli altri potessero concederci, e questo alla fin fine è colpa nostra. Ti sei trovata a perdere i contatti con un marito che (ammettiamolo, piuttosto infantilmente) ha cercato una via di mezzo tra una scappatoia ed un richiamo di aiuto. Scoperta la questione il marito è rientrato nei ranghi e da quanto ci hai lasciato capire ha rimosso l'esperienza. A questo punto rimane da fare solo una scelta: o accettare di buon grado i risultati ed approfittarne per fare pure un po' di autocritica, oppure allontanare questo "soggetto inaffidabile".
Tutto il resto a me pare solo capriccio.
Te lo dico sempre in funzione della mia esperienza personale.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ciao Alcinoooooooooooooo
> :bacio:


Ciao bella sgnacchera!


----------



## Diletta (11 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> prendi fiato e ripensa a quello che hai scritto.
> Ma da quando in qua nel momento in cui uno/a si fa una storia lo va a raccontare apertamente al partner? Ma da quando in qua la parola lealtà rientra nell'ambito di una relazione extraconiugale?
> Non sembrano questi solo capricci? Simili a quelli che ha fatto lui quando ha messo in piedi la storia?
> Personalmente (opinione, sempre solo opinione, mai giudizio) credo che sarebbe il caso che tu riprenda in mano e rielabori il tuo modo di affrontare i rapporti con le persone.
> ...



Caro Alce, concordo quasi in tutto ciò che hai detto.
La lealtà è impossibile da ricercare in una relazione extra, non è certo fra i presupposti...

Sono meno d'accordo sul fatto che le delusioni dipendano dalle aspettative che abbiamo nei confronti degli altri: ti ricordo che si sta parlando di un marito, come di una moglie, cioè di persone fondamentali nella nostra vita, persone che ci siamo scelti perché l'abbiamo ritenuti meritevoli di stare al nostro fianco.
E' logico che ci si aspetti un comportamento degno del posto che occupano.
Non sono persone qualsiasi: sono punti di riferimento basilari in un rapporto!
E da qui la delusione cocente che ne deriva...

Convengo con te che a questo punto, che è il punto a cui si arriva tutti quelli che hanno vissuto una simile esperienza, la scelta sia quella da te scritta: non ci sono altre alternative...
Ma secondo me lei la scelta l'ha fatta a suo tempo, solo che è così difficile voltare quella pagina...


----------



## @lex (11 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alce Veloce, lui quando cercò di spiegarmi perchè mi aveva tradito con quella brutta donna, mi disse che aveva trovato da ascolto, aveva bisogno di essere ascoltato, capito. con lei parlava, parlava, parlava e lei lo ascoltava. Dice che gli faceva tenerezza perchè era sola e brutta, ma aveva una "bella anima". prima era un'amicizia, poi in lui è scattata la molla di conquistarla, si era infatuato, pensava di avere trovato l'anima gemella. E dai e dai è riuscito a scoparsela. Con me e in famiglia dice che non si sentiva ascoltato e capito. Mah, io questo non lo ho avvertito, perchè cercavo di stargli vicino, soprattutto dopo la morte del fratello, il fratello era morto tragicamente due anni prima del tradimento e per lui è stata una grande batosta. Dice che io non condividevo più il suo interesse di andare in montagna, per lui una grande passione. Ciò è vero, ma era dovuto al fatto che trovandomi con un figlio piccolo, il lavoro, la casa da mandare avanti ero così stanca la domenica che non riuscivo a svegliarmi alle cinque per andare a camminare 1o ore su per dei monti e poi non sapevo a chi lasciare il figlio Con lei invece faceva questo, ma lei era una donna sola, senza impegni di alcun tipo. All'inizio facevano solo camminate, poi le camminate finivano con una scopata e le mandava mail di ardore giovanile.
> Comunque dopo la scoperta del tradimento ho cercato di organizzarmi la vita e ad andare con lui in montagna a camminare ogni fine settimana soli o con gli amici, facendo grandi fatiche ma divertendomi e felice di farlo felice. E lui è felice ora quando lo seguo e condivido ancora, come quando eravamo più giovani, la sua passione. Lui adesso quando parla di quella storia dice che ha fatto una immensa cazzata, che prova fastidio a ripensarci, che l'ha rimossa. Dice che ama me, che eracome ubriaco.
> Emma


Scusami Emma ma a volte, ma anche molto spesso, non ci sono spiegazioni complicate. Secondo me tuo marito è semplicemente un emerito superficiale per non dire anche molto altro. Se sei felice adesso tienitelo e incrocia le dita che non trovi un'altra passione che non condividi e che può condividere con un'altra. Non chiedere più a lui il motivo di quel comportamento perchè, secondo me, avresti ancora una serie di balle che dovresti farti andare bene come verità. 
Ti faccio i miei migliori auguri perchè, sempre secondo me, ne avrai bisogno.


----------



## Leda (11 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Scusami Emma ma a volte, ma anche molto spesso, non ci sono spiegazioni complicate. Secondo me tuo marito è semplicemente un emerito superficiale per non dire anche molto altro. Se sei felice adesso tienitelo e incrocia le dita che non trovi un'altra passione che non condividi e che può condividere con un'altra. Non chiedere più a lui il motivo di quel comportamento perchè, secondo me, avresti ancora una serie di balle che dovresti farti andare bene come verità.
> Ti faccio i miei migliori auguri perchè, sempre secondo me, ne avrai bisogno.


Condivido appieno. :up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Alce, concordo quasi in tutto ciò che hai detto.
> La lealtà è impossibile da ricercare in una relazione extra, non è certo fra i presupposti...
> 
> Sono meno d'accordo sul fatto che le delusioni dipendano dalle aspettative che abbiamo nei confronti degli altri: ti ricordo che si sta parlando di un marito, come di una moglie, cioè di persone fondamentali nella nostra vita, persone che ci siamo *scelti perché l'abbiamo ritenuti meritevoli di stare al nostro fianco*.
> ...


Il grassetto: MINCHIA! Modestina! Questa è proprio una buona base per un rapporto...........:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

Ma per quale cacchio di "investitura" dovremmo poterci permettere di pretendere che gli altri siano meno fallaci di noi?!?!?!?!?! (oddio, parlo da essere umano normale, poi i "perfetti" non so come possano pensarla.....)

Resta, purtroppo, che sia uso comune (e ragione della maggior parte dei casini) pretendere che gli altri siano migliori di noi. D'altro canto è comodo: ci permette tanto di avanzar pretese con gli altri quanto di scusar sè stessi a prescindere. Non male, parrebbe, ma la storia insegna che le cose non funzionano così.

Sul fatto che sia difficile voltare quella pagina, non dirlo a me. Nel mio caso la mia signora pretende semplicemente che io "cancelli la lavagna", senza minimamente cambiare i fattori che hanno portato alla crisi ed al suo tradimento. E' quasi arrivata al punto di farmi una colpa del fatto che stavo male!


----------



## @lex (11 Marzo 2012)

credo che avere un minimo di aspettative da persone che ci hanno detto di amarci non è solo normale, ma sacrosanto. trovo un atteggiamento forzato quello di chi dice che è meglio non aspettarsi niente da nessuno in modo da non venire delusi


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> credo che avere un minimo di aspettative da persone che ci hanno detto di amarci non è solo normale, ma sacrosanto. trovo un atteggiamento forzato quello di chi dice che è meglio non aspettarsi niente da nessuno in modo da non venire delusi


Forzato magari, perchè istintivamente si fa così da sempre, ma il buonsenso, di cui di solito ci si ricorda solo a seconda della convenienza, ci dice che è la cosa più giusta non pretendere. Non per cinismo che vede solo inattendibilità negli altri, ma per, appunto, buonsenso ed onestà che ci dovrebbero far capire che non vi è motivo di pensare gli altri obbligati all'infallibilità. Noi vi è alcun motivo al mondo perchè siano migliori di noi.
Almeno di noi "normali", e quindi fallaci.
Che poi si facciano promesse e non si riesca a mantenerle, beh, questa è una cosa che potrebbe tranquillamente spiegarla un naturalista.


----------



## @lex (11 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Forzato magari, perchè istintivamente si fa così da sempre, ma il buonsenso, di cui di solito ci si ricorda solo a seconda della convenienza, ci dice che è la cosa più giusta non pretendere. Non per cinismo che vede solo inattendibilità negli altri, ma per, appunto, buonsenso ed onestà che ci dovrebbero far capire che non vi è motivo di pensare gli altri obbligati all'infallibilità. Noi vi è alcun motivo al mondo perchè siano migliori di noi.
> Almeno di noi "normali", e quindi fallaci.
> Che poi si facciano promesse e non si riesca a mantenerle, beh, questa è una cosa che potrebbe tranquillamente spiegarla un naturalista.


giusta per te. e il naturalista può spiegarmi il comportamento di un coniglio nano. io sono un uomo.e io ho parlato di un minimo non dell'infallibilità degli altri. ma leggi solo quello che ti pare o cerchi di capire quello che ti si scrive?


----------



## Diletta (11 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il grassetto: MINCHIA! Modestina! Questa è proprio una buona base per un rapporto...........:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> Ma per quale cacchio di "investitura" dovremmo poterci permettere di pretendere che gli altri siano meno fallaci di noi?!?!?!?!?! (oddio, parlo da essere umano normale, poi i "perfetti" non so come possano pensarla.....)
> 
> ...





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Forzato magari, perchè istintivamente si fa così da sempre, ma il buonsenso, di cui di solito ci si ricorda solo a seconda della convenienza, ci dice che è la cosa più giusta non pretendere. Non per cinismo che vede solo inattendibilità negli altri, ma per, appunto, buonsenso ed onestà che ci dovrebbero far capire *che non vi è motivo di pensare gli altri obbligati all'infallibilità. Noi vi è alcun motivo al mondo perchè siano migliori di noi.*
> Almeno di noi "normali", e quindi fallaci.
> Che poi si facciano promesse e non si riesca a mantenerle, beh, questa è una cosa che potrebbe tranquillamente spiegarla un naturalista.



Scusa, ma nei concetti che vai esprimendo c'è un errore di fondo.
Tu parli degli "altri", ma ti ricordo che gli altri sono i nostri partner, quelle persone che abbiamo scelto come compagni di vita. Quindi: sono "altri" parecchio particolari.
E se abbiamo scelto proprio quella persona è perché rispondeva ai nostri parametri, a quelli che riteniamo essere le fondamenta di un rapporto di coppia.
Perché non dovremmo avere delle alte aspettative su di lui/lei? Se non le abbiamo su di loro, allora tutto è davvero inutile, fallace, illusorio, niente ha più senso....
E poi, ti correggo sulla "pretesa": gli "altri" non devono essere migliori di noi, ma per lo meno UGUALI a noi, noi esseri umani normali.
E' ancora troppo pretendere questo?


----------



## @lex (11 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma nei concetti che vai esprimendo c'è un errore di fondo.
> *Tu parli degli "altri", ma ti ricordo che gli altri sono i nostri partner, quelle persone che abbiamo scelto come compagni di vita. Quindi: sono "altri" parecchio particolari.
> *E se abbiamo scelto proprio quella persona è perché rispondeva ai nostri parametri, a quelli che riteniamo essere le fondamenta di un rapporto di coppia.
> Perché non dovremmo avere delle alte aspettative su di lui/lei? Se non le abbiamo su di loro, allora tutto è davvero inutile, fallace, illusorio, niente ha più senso....
> ...


Ma ti quoto alla grande!:mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> giusta per te. e il naturalista può spiegarmi il comportamento di un coniglio nano. io sono un uomo.e io ho parlato di un minimo non dell'infallibilità degli altri. ma leggi solo quello che ti pare o cerchi di capire quello che ti si scrive?


Tira un bel respirone e rilassati un poco, altrimenti ti si rovina il trucco. Io leggo tutto, e tu?
In primo luogo non sto parlando da persona al di sopra delle cattive abitudini di cui si parla. Io pure sono soggetto a certe cose, e proprio per questo sono in grado di analizzarle e tentare di capirle. Ne è in grado chiunque, basta volerlo.
Quello che intendo dire col mio discorso è che siamo sempre (istintivamente) disponibili ad accettare i difetti altrui, ma sempre solo quando questi rientrano in limiti che siamo noi a stabilire. Allorché però gli altri ci chiedono ragione del mancato rispetto da parte nostra delle loro aspettative, partiamo in quarta a trovare scuse quando non a mettere in discussione il diritto altrui di farci rimostranze. Il fatto che questi "altri" siano stati unhappy risultato di una nostra autorevole selezione e promossi a sedere alla nostra destra non cambia il risultato, non fosse altro che per il fatto che noi stessi siamo stati graziati da altrettanta nomina selettiva.
Riguardo al coniglio nano, è proprio la pretesa di essere così tanto superiori ad esso che crea la maggior parte dei problemi. Ci vantiamo tanto di essere "esseri superiori" da non renderci conto di quanto in realtà siamo soggetti ancora alle stesse forze che ci muovevano quando ancora camminavamo a quattro zampe. Non è forse sempre più che valido, ad esempio l'antichissimo detto secondo il quale "tira più un pelo di figa che un carro di buoi"? Cosa credi che significhi? Siamo bestie, ragazzi. Molto più di quanto vorremmo mai ammettere.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma nei concetti che vai esprimendo c'è un errore di fondo.
> *Tu parli degli "altri", ma ti ricordo che gli altri sono i nostri partner, quelle persone che abbiamo scelto come compagni di vita. Quindi: sono "altri" parecchio particolari.
> *E se abbiamo scelto proprio quella persona è perché rispondeva ai *nostri parametri*, a quelli che *riteniamo essere *le fondamenta di un rapporto di coppia.
> Perché non dovremmo avere delle alte aspettative su di lui/lei? Se non le abbiamo su di loro, allora tutto è davvero inutile, fallace, illusorio, niente ha più senso....
> ...


Grassetto: già risposto alla signora Merkel.

UGUALI?
Ma non pretendiamo sempre in ogni salsa, che si rispetti il diritto di essere fatti ognuno a modo proprio!??!?!?!?! 
Perchè mai i nostri pregi, ma ancora peggio i nostri difetti dovrebbero trovare esatta corrispondenza in qualcun altro?

E poi.... "normali". Cazzo, decenni di sbrodolante demagogia ci ha instillato il terrore delle parole, prima fra le quali "normale". Usarla, ormai, è diventato punibile con la lapidazione! Occhio!
Se si desidera che gli altri siano "normali", l'unico modo per non rimanere delusi è capire che la normalità sta nell'essere ognuno a modo suo, e come tale va rispettato. Rispettato in primo luogo evitando di pretendere che rientri in parametri da noi presuntuosamente sanciti.


----------



## @lex (12 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Tira un bel respirone e rilassati un poco, altrimenti ti si rovina il trucco. Io leggo tutto, e tu?
> In primo luogo non sto parlando da persona al di sopra delle cattive abitudini di cui si parla. Io pure sono soggetto a certe cose, e proprio per questo sono in grado di analizzarle e tentare di capirle. Ne è in grado chiunque, basta volerlo.
> Quello che intendo dire col mio discorso è che siamo sempre (istintivamente) disponibili ad accettare i difetti altrui, ma sempre solo quando questi rientrano in limiti che siamo noi a stabilire. Allorché però gli altri ci chiedono ragione del mancato rispetto da parte nostra delle loro aspettative, partiamo in quarta a trovare scuse quando non a mettere in discussione il diritto altrui di farci rimostranze. Il fatto che questi "altri" siano stati unhappy risultato di una nostra autorevole selezione e promossi a sedere alla nostra destra non cambia il risultato, non fosse altro che per il fatto che noi stessi siamo stati graziati da altrettanta nomina selettiva.
> Riguardo al coniglio nano, è proprio la pretesa di essere così tanto superiori ad esso che crea la maggior parte dei problemi. Ci vantiamo tanto di essere "esseri superiori" da non renderci conto di quanto in realtà siamo soggetti ancora alle stesse forze che ci muovevano quando ancora camminavamo a quattro zampe. Non è forse sempre più che valido, ad esempio l'antichissimo detto secondo il quale "tira più un pelo di figa che un carro di buoi"? Cosa credi che significhi? Siamo bestie, ragazzi. Molto più di quanto vorremmo mai ammettere.


oltre che non saper leggere non sai neanche analkizzare una reazione perchè io sono rilassatissimo. Non so cosa ti consideri tu ma tu se sei una bestia e ti consideri tale son problemi tuoi ed esattamente come mi reputo superiore emotivamente a molte persone che conosco e vedo nella mia vita e di persone che anche in questo forum leggo mi reputo ben superiore ad un coniglio nano. Per quanto egli mi possa apparire tenero e amabile. 
Andando avanti puoi continuare ad arzigogolarti e continuare a ripetere lo stesso concetto 
mille volte cercando di sottolineare il fatto che non si è capito cosa vuoi dire. e mille volte ti ripeto la stessa cosa con un'aggiunta. non ripeterlo perchè io ho capito. sei tu che non hai capito che nemmeno io mi aspetto che chi mi ama si getti nel fuoco per me. Ma invece si, mi aspetto che se io ho un problema, un'esigenza che mi sta a cuore e che non richiede un grosso sforzo nè emotivo nè di tempo, nè di energie per risolverlo (il problema) o quanto meno alleviarlo oppure soddisfatta (l'esigenza) o quanto meno presa in considerazione mi aspetto che questa venga prima del pensiero di doversi a tutti i costi grattare il brufolo che si è appalesato sulla chiappa destra della mia compagna del mio compagno. E non ci vuole molto ad inquadrare persone di questo tipo. E ce ne sono anche fin troppe in giro. E se non vuoi ancora capire quello che ti si scrive continua a ripetere all'infinito quello che hai scritto in maniera sempre più complicata e arzigogolata. questo non cambia quello che hai scritto nè il fatto che io l'abbia capito. e parliamo non di due cose diverse. ma di situazioni con cifre diverse. non voglio convincerti. io parlo per me. tu parli per tuttoun genere. quelloo umano. alla faccia della superiorità di cui pare tu non ti voglia vantare!
PS: e il fatto che tu legga tutto non significa per nulla che tu lo abbia capito.


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> oltre che non saper leggere non sai neanche analkizzare una reazione perchè io sono rilassatissimo. Non so cosa ti consideri tu ma tu se sei una bestia e ti consideri tale son problemi tuoi ed esattamente come mi reputo superiore emotivamente a molte persone che conosco e vedo nella mia vita e di persone che anche in questo forum leggo mi reputo ben superiore ad un coniglio nano. Per quanto egli mi possa apparire tenero e amabile.
> Andando avanti puoi continuare ad arzigogolarti e continuare a ripetere lo stesso concetto
> mille volte cercando di sottolineare il fatto che non si è capito cosa vuoi dire. e mille volte ti ripeto la stessa cosa con un'aggiunta. non ripeterlo perchè io ho capito. sei tu che non hai capito che nemmeno io mi aspetto che chi mi ama si getti nel fuoco per me. Ma invece si, mi aspetto che se io ho un problema, un'esigenza che mi sta a cuore e che non richiede un grosso sforzo nè emotivo nè di tempo, nè di energie per risolverlo (il problema) o quanto meno alleviarlo oppure soddisfatta (l'esigenza) o quanto meno presa in considerazione mi aspetto che questa venga prima del pensiero di doversi a tutti i costi grattare il brufolo che si è appalesato sulla chiappa destra della mia compagna del mio compagno. E non ci vuole molto ad inquadrare persone di questo tipo. E ce ne sono anche fin troppe in giro. E se non vuoi ancora capire quello che ti si scrive continua a ripetere all'infinito quello che hai scritto in maniera sempre più complicata e arzigogolata. questo non cambia quello che hai scritto nè il fatto che io l'abbia capito. e parliamo non di due cose diverse. ma di situazioni con cifre diverse. non voglio convincerti. io parlo per me. tu parli per tuttoun genere. quelloo umano. alla faccia della superiorità di cui pare tu non ti voglia vantare!
> PS: e il fatto che tu legga tutto non significa per nulla che tu lo abbia capito.


Bene, continua pure ad arzigogolare sul fatto che tu _"non ti aspetti che..... però almeno......." , _il tutto ben isolato nel tuo piccolo mondo, ben lungi da visioni un attimino meno individualistiche.
Per carità, ognuno è liberissimo di andare a girare il mestolo nel proprio personale minestrone. Meglio rigirare le proprie balle, ristrette al sicuro nell'ambito delle proprie "certezze" personali che rischiare di scoprire di essere molto meno speciale, molto più banale.
Dove voglio arrivare? Solo a tentare una visione diversa, che sia un po' meno parlarsi addosso e magari un po' più sincera. Le balle che ci raccontiamo da soli son sempre le peggiori. Tentare di andare oltre: ecco, questa è la mia direzione. E la tua?


----------



## Diletta (12 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Grassetto: già risposto alla signora Merkel.
> 
> UGUALI?
> Ma non pretendiamo sempre in ogni salsa, che si rispetti il diritto di essere fatti ognuno a modo proprio!??!?!?!?!
> ...



Per "normali" alludevo in modo generale agli esseri umani che popolano questo mondo escludendo chi si ritiene a torto "perfetto".

Certo che va rispettata l'unicità del singolo, ma tutto il tuo discorso esula completamente dal contesto di un rapporto di coppia, le cui regole sono sancite proprio dall'amore.
E amore implica il rispetto per l'altro, se l'esclusività è utopistica o comunque illusoria, non lo è il rispetto per la persona scelta, che ci deve essere sempre e comunque.
Un marito come quello di Emma, ma come molti altri, oltre ad aver tradito (che è umano) ha offeso profondamente la sua compagna di vita col suo comportamento umiliante per lei e questo, per me, va molto oltre la mia capacità di comprensione delle manchevolezze umane.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Marzo 2012)

sarò anche poco intelligente, ma io non ho capito perchè ha avuto bisogno di umiliarmi così, perchè mi ha portato in casa quella donna lì, perchè ha creato situazioni in cui c'eravamo presenti entrambi. Per tenermi al riparo da eventuali sospetti? Se così è, come è stato meschino! Perchè voleva lei presente in ogni situazione della sua vita, quindi anche nell'ambito famigliare? se così è, che mostro. Mamma mia, ma ho accanto un disgraziato del genere? Non posso crederci...
Emma


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sarò anche poco intelligente, ma io non ho capito perchè ha avuto bisogno di umiliarmi così, perchè mi ha portato in casa quella donna lì, perchè ha creato situazioni in cui c'eravamo presenti entrambi. Per tenermi al riparo da eventuali sospetti? Se così è, come è stato meschino! Perchè voleva lei presente in ogni situazione della sua vita, quindi anche nell'ambito famigliare? se così è, che mostro. Mamma mia, ma ho accanto un disgraziato del genere? Non posso crederci...
> Emma


A volte siamo mostri, a volte facciamo sbagli enormi, ci piglieremmo a schiaffi perchè in quel momento ci siamo fatti prendere da un meccanismo che creava un alibi a quello che stavamo facendo, e non ce lo faceva vedere nella sua mostruosa realtà. Ma non puoi emettere un giudizio su un solo comportamento. Tuo marito può essere un mostro, oppure essersi comportato per qualche mese in modo mostruosamente stronzo, ma tu che lo conosci... lo giudichi un mostro? Te lo chiedo perchè io di mostri ne ho visti, e quelli si comportano sempre da mostri, lucidamente.


----------



## Diletta (12 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sarò anche poco intelligente, ma io non ho capito perchè ha avuto bisogno di umiliarmi così, *perchè mi ha portato in casa quella donna lì, perchè ha creato situazioni in cui c'eravamo presenti entrambi. *Per tenermi al riparo da eventuali sospetti? Se così è, come è stato meschino! Perchè voleva lei presente in ogni situazione della sua vita, quindi anche nell'ambito famigliare? se così è, che mostro. Mamma mia, ma ho accanto un disgraziato del genere? Non posso crederci...
> Emma


Cavolo Emma, ma ne avrete parlato insieme no?
Ma cosa ha detto lui? Dimmelo ancora una volta che non mi entra...
Difficile farselo entrare.
Comunque, anche se non in modo plateale come il tuo, anche mio marito... 

Lo so che quello evidenziato è il punto dolente ed è anche quello più scabroso, secondo me.
Tutto il resto...è da normale copione.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Marzo 2012)

No, generalmente non è un mostro. Non l'ho mai visto comportarsi lucidamente da mostro. Eppure quello che ha fatto con me non riesco a giustificarlo. Possibile che se uno si innamora di un'altra (come mi aveva detto e come diceva ripetutamente a lei nelle sue mail) non prenda la decisione di mollare la moglie e di stare con la sua amante alla luce del sole? Lei era libera, io avrei lasciato libero lui di andare per la sua strada, piuttosto che subire quelle umiliazioni, e lui lo sa e lo sapeva anche allora che non sono una persona da compromessi o da ricatti meschini
Emma


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Marzo 2012)

Diletta, non gli ho fatto questa domanda direttamente, proverò a chiederglelo. Ma tutte le volte che tocco o toccavo quel discorso lui si trincerava sul fatto che era fuori di testa, che è stato uno stronzo. Non sono riuscita fino ad ora a tirargli fuori una spiegazione psicologica a quel comportamento
Emma


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No, generalmente non è un mostro. Non l'ho mai visto comportarsi lucidamente da mostro. Eppure quello che ha fatto con me non riesco a giustificarlo. Possibile che se uno si innamora di un'altra (come mi aveva detto e come diceva ripetutamente a lei nelle sue mail) non prenda la decisione di mollare la moglie e di stare con la sua amante alla luce del sole? Lei era libera, io avrei lasciato libero lui di andare per la sua strada, piuttosto che subire quelle umiliazioni, e lui lo sa e lo sapeva anche allora che non sono una persona da compromessi o da ricatti meschini
> Emma


Se si fosse davvero innamorato, probabilmente adesso starebbe con lei, non con te. Se è riuscito DOPO a dimostrarti che amava te, vuol dire semplicemente che in quel periodo .... non ragionava, si è lasciato andare alla brama di emozioni, al batticuore e all'adrenalina.  E alle bugie che ti diceva, alle menzogne e gli inganni che il tradimento comporta, ha aggiunto un altro gesto irrazionale. Secondo me quel gesto è frutto di una confusione, non di un ragionamento, per questo credo che lui non te lo potrà spiegare, nè che tu potrai mai trovare una giustificazione diversa dalla follia passeggera che lui stava vivendo. Forse sotto c'è stato anche lo zampino di lei, ma se sei riuscita a metabolizzare il tradimento ed è questa l'unica cosa che non riesci a mandare giù... io sinceramente ti dico: fai conto che abbia delirato per la febbre. Io fui accusata persino di essere manesca nei suoi confronti, quando, scoperto il tradimento, gli chiesi ragione di quell'accusa continuava a ripetere 'Non so perchè l'ho detto, non so perchè l'ho detto', sembrava sotto choc post-traumatico. Non sono sempre e soltanto giri di giostra, eh?


----------



## @lex (12 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Bene, continua pure ad arzigogolare sul fatto che tu _"non ti aspetti che..... però almeno......." , _il tutto ben isolato nel tuo piccolo mondo, ben lungi da visioni un attimino meno individualistiche.
> Per carità, ognuno è liberissimo di andare a girare il mestolo nel proprio personale minestrone. Meglio rigirare le proprie balle, ristrette al sicuro nell'ambito delle proprie "certezze" personali che rischiare di scoprire di essere molto meno speciale, molto più banale.
> Dove voglio arrivare? Solo a tentare una visione diversa, che sia un po' meno parlarsi addosso e magari un po' più sincera. Le balle che ci raccontiamo da soli son sempre le peggiori. Tentare di andare oltre: ecco, questa è la mia direzione. E la tua?


Tu sei San Franceco d'Assisi. Io no. Tutto qui. Ma ci manca pure che io non abbia certezze. Poche, pochissime, ma ne ho. E tra queste vi è quella di poter permettermi di aspettarmi da una persona che mi ha scelto di essere considerato e amato. A me sembra una cosa così semplice e, viva dio BANALE!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A volte siamo mostri, a volte facciamo sbagli enormi, ci piglieremmo a schiaffi perchè in quel momento ci siamo fatti prendere da un meccanismo che creava un alibi a quello che stavamo facendo, e non ce lo faceva vedere nella sua mostruosa realtà. Ma non puoi emettere un giudizio su un solo comportamento. Tuo marito può essere un mostro, oppure essersi comportato per qualche mese in modo mostruosamente stronzo, ma tu che lo conosci... lo giudichi un mostro? Te lo chiedo perchè io di mostri ne ho visti, e quelli si comportano sempre da mostri, lucidamente.


Ecco, questo mi pare un modo più onesto di affrontare il problema


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ecco, questo mi pare un modo più onesto di affrontare il problema


Ciao Alce e ben tornato in queste lande...


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao Alce e ben tornato in queste lande...


Conte, i miei dispetti. 

A volte ritornano, si dice.


----------



## Diletta (12 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se si fosse davvero innamorato, probabilmente adesso starebbe con lei, non con te. Se è riuscito DOPO a dimostrarti che amava te, vuol dire semplicemente che in quel periodo .... non ragionava, si è lasciato andare alla brama di emozioni, al batticuore e all'adrenalina.  E alle bugie che ti diceva, alle menzogne e gli inganni che il tradimento comporta, ha aggiunto un altro gesto irrazionale. Secondo me quel gesto è frutto di una confusione, non di un ragionamento, per questo credo che lui non te lo potrà spiegare, nè che tu potrai mai trovare una giustificazione diversa dalla follia passeggera che lui stava vivendo. Forse sotto c'è stato anche lo zampino di lei, ma se sei riuscita a metabolizzare il tradimento ed è questa l'unica cosa che non riesci a mandare giù... *io sinceramente ti dico: fai conto che abbia delirato per la febbre. *Io fui accusata persino di essere manesca nei suoi confronti, quando, scoperto il tradimento, gli chiesi ragione di quell'accusa continuava a ripetere 'Non so perchè l'ho detto, non so perchè l'ho detto', sembrava sotto choc post-traumatico. Non sono sempre e soltanto giri di giostra, eh?



Sarebbe la cosa migliore da fare, ma capisco Emma che abbia difficoltà a farsene una ragione e che continui ad esserne ossessionata.
Come si può continuare a vivere insieme ad un uomo che si è comportato così, anche se ci si convince che la sua è stata appunto una follia, un delirio?
Può davvero l'essere umano essere in grado di superare simili devastazioni? E per che cosa?
E possibile che l'amore che si prova per l'altro non ne esca scalfito?
Secondo me esiste un limite oltre il quale l'animo umano non può andare oltre e, se ci va, si ribellerà in eterno.
E' ciò che viene chiamato volgarmente "orgoglio ferito", ma è molto più di questo... 


Io mi chiedo sinceramente se sia possibile


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Conte, i miei dispetti.
> 
> A volte ritornano, si dice.


A me è sempre mancata la tua voce!


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me è sempre mancata la tua voce!


Non so quanto resterò. Credo il tempo di farmi un po' di nemici nuovi, quindi mi sa che non ci metterò molto......


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non so quanto resterò. Credo il tempo di farmi un po' di nemici nuovi, quindi mi sa che non ci metterò molto......


dei su...
Ora la pace regna sovrana!:smile:


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Marzo 2012)

Sono convinto che la situazione di Emma non possa essere superata finchè lei non riuscirà ad uscire da questo contrapporre sè stessa al marito. Farne una questione da "vittima e carnefice" è quantomai deleterio, perchè ognuno, in un modo o nell'altro, riveste sempre entrambi i ruoli
Si parla sempre della coppia come un'unità a sè stante, ma poi si recupera la propria individualità ogni volta che la cosa si fa troppo scomoda. Non ci si rende conto che vivere insieme è un contratto di reciproca fiducia, ma che questa, la fiducia, non è un "dono", come siamo sempre stati cresciuti a credere, bensì un fardello che poniamo sulle spalle di qualcun altro. Carichiamo sulle spalle altrui le nostre debolezze senza, a volte, che ci si renda conto che l'altro carica le sue su di noi.
Il comportamento del marito di Emma è stato estremamente idiota e puerile, più che disonesto, ma come ho tentato di far capire, da qualcosa è nato.
Non esiste la cattiveria gratuita. Tutto il male che si fa, coscientemente o meno, serve a curare qualche nostra carenza.
Ora, comunque, rimane solo la scelta, come ho già detto. La cosa più difficile perchè dipende solo da noi, e nessun altro.


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> dei su...
> Ora la pace regna sovrana!:smile:


Io mi sa che una "simpatia" l'ho già suscitata..........


----------



## @lex (12 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sono convinto che la situazione di Emma non possa essere superata finchè lei non riuscirà ad uscire da questo contrapporre sè stessa al marito. Farne una questione da "vittima e carnefice" è quantomai deleterio, perchè ognuno, in un modo o nell'altro, riveste sempre entrambi i ruoli
> Si parla sempre della coppia come un'unità a sè stante, ma poi si recupera la propria individualità ogni volta che la cosa si fa troppo scomoda. Non ci si rende conto che vivere insieme è un contratto di reciproca fiducia, ma che questa, la fiducia, non è un "dono", come siamo sempre stati cresciuti a credere, bensì un fardello che poniamo sulle spalle di qualcun altro. Carichiamo sulle spalle altrui le nostre debolezze senza, a volte, che ci si renda conto che l'altro carica le sue su di noi.
> Il comportamento del marito di Emma è stato estremamente *idiota e puerile*, più che disonesto, ma come ho tentato di far capire, da qualcosa è nato.
> Non esiste la cattiveria gratuita. Tutto il male che si fa, coscientemente o meno, serve a curare qualche nostra carenza.
> Ora, comunque, rimane solo la scelta, come ho già detto. La cosa più difficile.


mi sbigottisci. mi chiedo che cosa bisogna fare per essere egoisti, maipolatori, fedifraghi ecc.. andare in giro a squartare le prostitute come jack?


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> mi sbigottisci. mi chiedo che cosa bisogna fare per essere egoisti, maipolatori, fedifraghi ecc.. andare in giro a squartare le prostitute come jack?


Hai qualcosa di utile da dire o semplicemente devi sfogare il testosterone? Chissà com'è pelosa, signora Merkel. Si depila col mietitrebbia?


----------



## @lex (12 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hai qualcosa di utile da dire o semplicemente devi sfogare il testosterone? Chissà com'è pelosa, signora Merkel. Si depila col mietitrebbia?


si posso dirlo. Mi chiedo come tu possa definire un comportamento di questo tipo SOLO idiota e puerile.
No, col pelapatate


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sarebbe la cosa migliore da fare, ma capisco Emma che abbia difficoltà a farsene una ragione e che continui ad esserne ossessionata.
> Come si può continuare a vivere insieme ad un uomo che si è comportato così, anche se ci si convince che la sua è stata appunto una follia, un delirio?
> Può davvero l'essere umano essere in grado di superare simili devastazioni? E per che cosa?
> E possibile che l'amore che si prova per l'altro non ne esca scalfito?
> ...


Le ossessioni sono una prigione Diletta, una prigione inutile. Capire le ragioni di un tradimento ha un senso, ha meno senso cercare di dare un senso al  comportamento irrazionale di una persona che vive da una parte una situazione fuori dalla realtà, dall'altra i sensi di colpa, che tenta in un modo insano magari di conciliare le due cose per dare una parvenza di razionalità e normalità alla situazione. Sulla base della mia esperienza e di quello che ho letto qui, quando il tradimento è una vera e propria relazione, il traditore ha comportamenti assurdi con il tradito, non ultimo quello di accollargli parte della responsabilità... comportamenti che poi non riesce a spiegare, vuoi per vergogna, vuoi perchè non ha proprio spiegazioni da dare, perchè non è lucido, diversamente per quanto accade nei tradimenti seriali, che coinvolgono molto meno sul piano emotivo... poi mi dicano i traditori se sbaglio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Le ossessioni sono una prigione Diletta, una prigione inutile. Capire le ragioni di un tradimento ha un senso, ha meno senso cercare di dare un senso al  comportamento irrazionale di una persona che vive da una parte una situazione fuori dalla realtà, dall'altra i sensi di colpa, che tenta in un modo insano magari di conciliare le due cose per dare una parvenza di razionalità e normalità alla situazione. Sulla base della mia esperienza e di quello che ho letto qui, quando il tradimento è una vera e propria relazione, il traditore ha comportamenti assurdi con il tradito, non ultimo quello di accollargli parte della responsabilità... comportamenti che poi non riesce a spiegare, vuoi per vergogna, vuoi perchè non ha proprio spiegazioni da dare, perchè non è lucido, diversamente per quanto accade nei tradimenti seriali, che coinvolgono molto meno sul piano emotivo... poi mi dicano i traditori se sbaglio.


Sinceramente io non me la sentirei di ridurre tutto ad una sorta di raptus, ad uno stato di follia, di squilibrio emotivo e di ragione. Mi sembra una cosa esagerata.
Più semplicemente, a parer mio, il più delle volte si mettono insieme diversi fattori, tra i quali i principali sono lo scontento in casa e le pulsioni ormonali fuori casa. Sulla base di questi fattori, conditi per ognuno con le situazioni personali ed ambientali, si reagisce come si può. Sono fattori per lo più sempre esistenti, ma di norma si equilibrano.
Io, ad esempio, non ho mai tradito mia moglie non perchè non me ne sia mai venuta voglia o mancata l'occasione, anzi, ma perchè ho sempre creduto che una scopata non valesse una famiglia. Avevo paura di perdere qualcosa di prezioso.
E' invece quando si pensa di aver già perduto quel qualcosa, o altro di altrettanta importanza, come sè stessi, che allora l'equilibrio si rompe, e ne nascono storie le più diverse. Oppure quando si da poca importanza a ciò che si ha e ci si crede in grado di rischiarla
Come sciare: a farsi male sono i principianti e gli esperti. I primi per paura, i secondi per troppa sicurezza.

Esistono persone più scaltre, altre meno, c'è chi lotta maggiormente con la coscienza, altri che si tuffano a braccia aperte nelle scuse più insensate, altri ancora che proprio non si rendono conto. Alla base di tutto, però, vi è tutto ciò che si da per scontato. La fedeltà, la sincerità, la disponibilità, la complicità. Son tutte cose scritte nel contratto, ma la vita è ben più complicata, ed il giocattolo a volte si rompe.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Marzo 2012)

Ieri gliene ho parlato, gli ho chiesto perchè cercava situazioni in cui eravamo presenti tutte e due, se non si rendeva conto che facendo così mi umiliava. Lui mi è parso confuso, mi ha risposto che non solo non aveva nessuna intenzione di umiliarmi (e in questa sua mancanza di intenzionalità di ferirmi volutamente ci credo), che non vede neanche perchè mi dovrei sentire umiliata. Dice che ero pur sempre sua moglie e che era "normale" che ci fossi anch'io. poi siamo stati interrotti nel discorso ed è caduto lì. Ho notato che faceva una gran fatica a pensare a quello che è successo, a parlare delle sue motivazioni. Può darsi, come dice Diletta e Sbriciolata, che proprio perchè la relazione clandestina aveva un risvolto sentimentale, lui facesse fatica a tenere la doppia vita e volesse introdurre l'amante nella sua vita quotidiana perchè non riusciva a sopportare il peso di quella "scissione" e che questa sua esigenza fosse così forte da non porsi minimamente il problema di quello che stava facendo a me, dell'umiliazione che ne avrei tratto io. 
Ricordo che lui mi disse una volta che lei non aveva piacere a frequentare anche me, che lei si sentiva a disagio, ma era lui che insisteva...
Per Alce, non sto investendo mio marito del ruolo di carnefice e io della vittima. Solo che sto cercando di aiutare me stessa a fare luce sulla persona che ho accanto, l'ossessione dei ricordi sta a significare che - giusto o sgabliato che sia - ho bisogno di capire cose che non ho capito. Se continuo a ricordare delle cose, a interrogarmi sul perchè e il percome, significa che "ho bisogno" di questo ricordo per illuminare cose buie. Non si può vivere bene con degli interrogativi così grandi sulla persona che si ama e che adesso ha ritrovato verso di me l'amore e la tenerezza dei primi tempi E il forum mi sta aiutando tanto e ringrazio chi interviene con le proprie opinioni. Pian piano ci riuscirò a fare luce. 
Emma


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Marzo 2012)

Emma,

posso chiederti una cosa?
Mi sembra che tu abbia scritto che il tradimento l'hai scoperto anni fa...
Ma questi tuoi interrogativi e bisogno di capire, ci sono sempre stati o si sono risvegliati in particolar modo adesso? E' successo qualcosa che ti ha reso particolarmente insicura?


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ieri gliene ho parlato, gli ho chiesto perchè cercava situazioni in cui eravamo presenti tutte e due, se non si rendeva conto che facendo così mi umiliava. Lui mi è parso confuso, mi ha risposto che non solo non aveva nessuna intenzione di umiliarmi (e in questa sua mancanza di intenzionalità di ferirmi volutamente ci credo), che non vede neanche perchè mi dovrei sentire umiliata. Dice che ero pur sempre sua moglie e che era "normale" che ci fossi anch'io. poi siamo stati interrotti nel discorso ed è caduto lì. Ho notato che faceva una gran fatica a pensare a quello che è successo, a parlare delle sue motivazioni. Può darsi, come dice Diletta e Sbriciolata, che proprio perchè la relazione clandestina aveva un risvolto sentimentale, lui facesse fatica a tenere la doppia vita e volesse introdurre l'amante nella sua vita quotidiana perchè non riusciva a sopportare il peso di quella "scissione" e che questa sua esigenza fosse così forte da non porsi minimamente il problema di quello che stava facendo a me, dell'umiliazione che ne avrei tratto io.
> Ricordo che lui mi disse una volta che lei non aveva piacere a frequentare anche me, che lei si sentiva a disagio, ma era lui che insisteva...
> Per Alce, non sto investendo mio marito del ruolo di carnefice e io della vittima. Solo che sto cercando di aiutare me stessa a fare luce sulla persona che ho accanto, l'ossessione dei ricordi sta a significare che - giusto o sgabliato che sia - ho bisogno di capire cose che non ho capito. *Se continuo a ricordare delle cose, a interrogarmi sul perchè e il percome, significa che "ho bisogno" di questo ricordo per illuminare cose buie*. Non si può vivere bene con degli interrogativi così grandi sulla persona che si ama e che adesso ha ritrovato verso di me l'amore e la tenerezza dei primi tempi E il forum mi sta aiutando tanto e ringrazio chi interviene con le proprie opinioni. Pian piano ci riuscirò a fare luce.
> Emma


grassetto: sinceramente non ne sarei così convinto.
Siamo molto bravi a farci del male da soli senza rendercene conto. Rimuginare su torti e ragioni spesso è, per quanto magari inconsciamente, solo desiderio di trovare la propria ragione o meglio il torto altrui a tutti i costi, questo perchè l'alternativa sarebbe mettersi sul serio in discussione, e questo è sempre difficile. Facendo così, invece che costruire rischiamo di distruggere. L'ho compreso tanto per osservazione quanto per esperienza diretta. Rimuginare su certe cose è girare in tondo, è consumarsi inutilmente, solo per "mantenere la posizione" anche a guerra finita, vinta o persa che sia.
Ti ripropongo, quindi, di provare a girare la tua attenzione su te stessa, distoglierla da lui per un momento, e concentrarti su ciò che si muove dentro di te. E' difficile e doloroso spesso, ma è indispensabile. L'alternativa è passare la vita a rimuginare sugli altri, e questo ci fa dimenticare di noi stessi.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Marzo 2012)

Alce, non sto rimuginando sul torto e sulla ragione, assolutamente non cerco di mantenere "la mia posizione", non c'è stata alcuna guerra. In questi 2/3 anni anni ho riflettuto tanto su me stessa e ci rifletto continuamente. Ma penso anche ai lati oscuri della vicenda. Non riesco e non voglio "mettere una pietra sopra" a quello che non capisco, a un buco. Voglio riempire il buco
Emma


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sinceramente io non me la sentirei di ridurre tutto ad una sorta di raptus, ad uno stato di follia, di squilibrio emotivo e di ragione. Mi sembra una cosa esagerata.
> Più semplicemente, a parer mio, il più delle volte si mettono insieme diversi fattori, tra i quali i principali sono lo scontento in casa e le pulsioni ormonali fuori casa. Sulla base di questi fattori, conditi per ognuno con le situazioni personali ed ambientali, si reagisce come si può. Sono fattori per lo più sempre esistenti, ma di norma si equilibrano.
> Io, ad esempio, non ho mai tradito mia moglie non perchè non me ne sia mai venuta voglia o mancata l'occasione, anzi, ma perchè ho sempre creduto che una scopata non valesse una famiglia. Avevo paura di perdere qualcosa di prezioso.
> E' invece quando si pensa di aver già perduto quel qualcosa, o altro di altrettanta importanza, come sè stessi, che allora l'equilibrio si rompe, e ne nascono storie le più diverse. Oppure quando si da poca importanza a ciò che si ha e ci si crede in grado di rischiarla
> ...


Io non mi riferivo al tradimento come atto irrazionale, ma a certi comportamenti del traditore verso il tradito durante il tradimento. Cerco di spiegarmi meglio: oltre al tradimento stesso, io ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle, e ho avuto conferma della stessa esperienza da altre persone qui, comportamenti totalmente irrazionali da parte di mio marito, cioè del traditore, nella nostra vita quotidiana.
Comportamenti che, a prescindere dal tradimento, erano totalmente fuori luogo e inspiegabili; visti invece nell'ottica del tradimento... li ho visti come conseguenza del senso di colpa e del marasma emotivo in cui si trovava lui, senza per questo passarli elegantemente in cavalleria, ma rinunciando a cercare dietro quei comportamenti una logica.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata, che strano: mio marito mi diceva che mentre stava con l'altra non ha mai provato sensi di colpa nei miei confronti, che invece i sensi di colpa li provava l'altra nei miei confronti. Ho visto anche una mail che lei aveva mandato a lui in cui diceva, all'inizio della loro storia, che lei da lui voleva solo un rapporto di amicizia, che gli voleva sì bene, ma non voleva far del male a me, che non era fatta per le relazioni clandestine.. dal che ne ho dedotto che lui a me proprio non ci pensava un cappero di niente in quel periodo, ma che comunque parlavano anche di me e lui deve averle senz'altro detto che il rapporto con me era in crisi, che stava con me solo per la famiglia, bla bla bla.. Paradossalmente il senso di colpa per quello che ha fatto è emerso un po' di tempo dopo, quando ha visto che soffrivo come un cane per quello che era successo e forse in questi giorni lo sente più che un anno fa, nonostante io non pianga più da un pezzo e abbia lunghi periodi di serenità. Che strano
Emma


----------



## @lex (13 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, che strano: mio marito mi diceva che mentre stava con l'altra non ha mai provato sensi di colpa nei miei confronti, che invece i sensi di colpa li provava l'altra nei miei confronti. Ho visto anche una mail che lei aveva mandato a lui in cui diceva, all'inizio della loro storia, che lei da lui voleva solo un rapporto di amicizia, che gli voleva sì bene, ma non voleva far del male a me, che non era fatta per le relazioni clandestine.. dal che ne ho dedotto che lui a me proprio non ci pensava un cappero di niente in quel periodo, ma che comunque parlavano anche di me e lui deve averle senz'altro detto che il rapporto con me era in crisi, che stava con me solo per la famiglia, bla bla bla.. Paradossalmente il senso di colpa per quello che ha fatto è emerso un po' di tempo dopo, quando ha visto che soffrivo come un cane per quello che era successo e forse in questi giorni lo sente più che un anno fa, nonostante io non pianga più da un pezzo e abbia lunghi periodi di serenità. Che strano
> Emma


gia. che str...ano


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alce, non sto rimuginando sul torto e sulla ragione, assolutamente non cerco di mantenere "la mia posizione", non c'è stata alcuna guerra. In questi 2/3 anni anni ho riflettuto tanto su me stessa e ci rifletto continuamente. Ma penso anche ai lati oscuri della vicenda. Non riesco e non voglio "mettere una pietra sopra" a quello che non capisco, a un buco. Voglio riempire il buco
> Emma


Mmmm credo di capire, ma trovo la cosa piuttosto pericolosa in confronto all'utile che potresti trarne. Da quanto ho capito non è "curiosità accademica", ma tormento, e questo, nel buco, rischia di fartici cadere. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non mi riferivo al tradimento come atto irrazionale, ma a certi comportamenti del traditore verso il tradito durante il tradimento. Cerco di spiegarmi meglio: oltre al tradimento stesso, io ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle, e ho avuto conferma della stessa esperienza da altre persone qui, comportamenti totalmente irrazionali da parte di mio marito, cioè del traditore, nella nostra vita quotidiana.
> Comportamenti che, a prescindere dal tradimento, erano totalmente fuori luogo e inspiegabili; visti invece nell'ottica del tradimento... li ho visti come conseguenza del senso di colpa e del marasma emotivo in cui si trovava lui, senza per questo passarli elegantemente in cavalleria, ma rinunciando a cercare dietro quei comportamenti una logica.


Ok, capito e posso condividere......anche se a voler guardare il più delle volte dietro una logica, per quanto perversa, c'è sempre. Solo che è inutile tentare di sviscerarla, come contare i sassi in un fiume :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

da ieri sto sperimentando una sensazione strana: il distacco, mi sento distaccata da lui. Non è successo niente di nuovo, ma io mi sento così. Lui è premuroso, affettuoso, ma a me "dentro" non mi tocca. Sento solo me. Voglio occuparmi solo di me. Di quello che mi piace e mi fa stare bene. Adesso esco e vado al sole a passeggiare. Mi domando se si può amare una persona che mi ha fatto tanto del male, questo mi domando e forse mi sto ripondendo di no. Non mi domando, oggi, se lui ama me, se lui amava l'altra, non mi interessa cosa prova o provava lui. Mi interessa quello che provo io. Chissà se sono ad una svolta oppure è solo un'altalena di sentimenti. Comunque sia oggi mi sento così. Non me ne frega niente delle sue porcherie. Forse mi ha perso
Emma


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> da ieri sto sperimentando una sensazione strana: il distacco, mi sento distaccata da lui. Non è successo niente di nuovo, ma io mi sento così. Lui è premuroso, affettuoso, ma a me "dentro" non mi tocca. Sento solo me. Voglio occuparmi solo di me. Di quello che mi piace e mi fa stare bene. Adesso esco e vado al sole a passeggiare. Mi domando se si può amare una persona che mi ha fatto tanto del male, questo mi domando e forse mi sto ripondendo di no. Non mi domando, oggi, se lui ama me, se lui amava l'altra, non mi interessa cosa prova o provava lui. Mi interessa quello che provo io. Chissà se sono ad una svolta oppure è solo un'altalena di sentimenti. Comunque sia oggi mi sento così. Non me ne frega niente delle sue porcherie. Forse mi ha perso
> Emma




Forse ? !! dopo tutto cio' che ho letto?


Se te lo stai chiedendo è perchè tu non vuoi perdere lui. rifletti.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> da ieri sto sperimentando una sensazione strana: il distacco, mi sento distaccata da lui. Non è successo niente di nuovo, ma io mi sento così. Lui è premuroso, affettuoso, ma a me "dentro" non mi tocca. Sento solo me. Voglio occuparmi solo di me. Di quello che mi piace e mi fa stare bene. Adesso esco e vado al sole a passeggiare. Mi domando se si può amare una persona che mi ha fatto tanto del male, questo mi domando e forse mi sto ripondendo di no. Non mi domando, oggi, se lui ama me, se lui amava l'altra, non mi interessa cosa prova o provava lui. Mi interessa quello che provo io. Chissà se sono ad una svolta oppure è solo un'altalena di sentimenti. Comunque sia oggi mi sento così. Non me ne frega niente delle sue porcherie. Forse mi ha perso
> Emma


Io questo distacco l'ho avvertito in tutti i tuoi post, come ti ho già detto.
E' possibile che tu stia maturando seriamente la decisione di cui si parlava. Lavoraci con attenzione, senza lasciarti prendere la mano.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Marzo 2012)

Anche mia moglie è premurosa e gentile, ma a me l'interruttore si è spento ormai da tempo.
Mi sono reso conto che le volte che mi verrebbe voglia che le cose si aggiustassero, sotto sotto vengono solo perchè sarebbe tutto più facile, meno faticoso che tagliare il cordone e ricominciare un'altra vita. Pura e semplice pigrizia, che quella non mi manca mai.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

Alce, allora provi la stessa sensazione che ho io? Non sei riuscito a impostare un nuovo modo di amare tua moglie? Io mi trovo questa sensazione nuova addosso. Anch'io mi sento pigra, ed è tutto il giorno che mi viene voglia di sbadigliare quando penso a questo tradimento. Quando sono entrata in casa e l'ho visto, gentile e premuroso, hai mangiato? sei stanca? ho sentito il bisogno di non guardarlo in faccia, ho risposto in modo cortese ma distaccato. E' come se avessi una gran stanchezza, non so, una specie di noia. Ma perchè non se ne è andato con quella culona? perchè lo ho accolto? accidenti a me, la colpa è solo mia. Rimedierò? e come rimedierò verso me stessa? mah, per ora sono così annoiata che non ho voglia di pensare. D'ora in poi penserà lui, ho fatto anche troppo
Emma


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alce, allora provi la stessa sensazione che ho io? Non sei riuscito a impostare un nuovo modo di amare tua moglie? Io mi trovo questa sensazione nuova addosso. Anch'io mi sento pigra, ed è tutto il giorno che mi viene voglia di sbadigliare quando penso a questo tradimento. Quando sono entrata in casa e l'ho visto, gentile e premuroso, hai mangiato? sei stanca? ho sentito il bisogno di non guardarlo in faccia, ho risposto in modo cortese ma distaccato. E' come se avessi una gran stanchezza, non so, una specie di noia. Ma perchè non se ne è andato con quella culona? perchè lo ho accolto? accidenti a me, la colpa è solo mia. Rimedierò?* e come rimedierò verso me stessa? *mah, per ora sono così annoiata che non ho voglia di pensare. D'ora in poi penserà lui, ho fatto anche troppo
> Emma


come rimediare ?


Riappropriandoti della tua autonomia affettiva.


----------



## The Cheater (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> da ieri sto sperimentando una sensazione strana: il distacco, mi sento distaccata da lui. Non è successo niente di nuovo, ma io mi sento così. Lui è premuroso, affettuoso, ma a me "dentro" non mi tocca. Sento solo me. Voglio occuparmi solo di me. Di quello che mi piace e mi fa stare bene. Adesso esco e vado al sole a passeggiare. Mi domando se si può amare una persona che mi ha fatto tanto del male, questo mi domando e forse mi sto ripondendo di no. Non mi domando, oggi, se lui ama me, se lui amava l'altra, non mi interessa cosa prova o provava lui. Mi interessa quello che provo io. Chissà se sono ad una svolta oppure è solo un'altalena di sentimenti. Comunque sia oggi mi sento così. Non me ne frega niente delle sue porcherie. Forse mi ha perso
> Emma


io toglierei il "forse" perchè credo sia ormai certo che ti abbia persa...ma credo anche che tu abbia perso te stessa ammesso che tu ti abbia mai avuta 

parli di "uscire al sole a passeggiare" come se fosse na bbota de vita...e che diamine, un po' di vitalità...

cioè uno deve fare le cose che lo fanno stare bene...sto con una??? si, a patto che ci sto bene...ci sto male? la mollo...trombo a destra e a manca ma sto male? smetto...
lasciare una persona deve essere in funzione dello stare bene, così come lo starci

mi permetto di dirti che forse hai un po' perso di vista il significato della vita...o meglio il concetto di serenità, di stare bene e di sentirsi bene sopratutto...vedi tutto nero e non trovi sbocchi

caxxo, già la vita è dura di suo...se noi ci fossilizziamo in noi stessi e meglio prendere i voti, ehh???


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Anche mia moglie è premurosa e gentile, ma a me l'interruttore si è spento ormai da tempo.
> Mi sono reso conto che le volte che mi verrebbe voglia che le cose si aggiustassero, sotto sotto vengono solo perchè sarebbe tutto più facile, meno faticoso che tagliare il cordone e ricominciare un'altra vita. Pura e semplice pigrizia, che quella non mi manca mai.



Ciao Alce.

sono miciolidia.


----------



## Fabry (14 Marzo 2012)

Billythekid ha detto:


> Ciao Alce.
> 
> sono miciolidia.



Miiiiii da miciolidia a billythekid 

ciao cara :abbraccio:


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

Forse l'amarezza che resta e contro cui mi spacco la testa alla ricerca di attenuanti - che non ci sono - è la verità che ho sposato un uomo vile. E contro questa consapevolezza non ci sono coccole, richieste di perdono, gentilezze, dimostrazini d'affetto e di pentimento. La viltà delll'uomo resta.
Anche nei confronti dell'amante non deve aver fatto una gran bella figura...
Emma


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

*fabry*



Fabry ha detto:


> Miiiiii da miciolidia a billythekid
> 
> ciao cara :abbraccio:



ma quanto sei tenero tu ? quanto?!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alce, allora provi la stessa sensazione che ho io? Non sei riuscito a impostare un nuovo modo di amare tua moglie? Io mi trovo questa sensazione nuova addosso. Anch'io mi sento pigra, ed è tutto il giorno che mi viene voglia di sbadigliare quando penso a questo tradimento. Quando sono entrata in casa e l'ho visto, gentile e premuroso, hai mangiato? sei stanca? ho sentito il bisogno di non guardarlo in faccia, ho risposto in modo cortese ma distaccato. E' come se avessi una gran stanchezza, non so, una specie di noia. Ma perchè non se ne è andato con quella culona? perchè lo ho accolto? accidenti a me, la colpa è solo mia. Rimedierò? e come rimedierò verso me stessa? mah, per ora sono così annoiata che non ho voglia di pensare. D'ora in poi penserà lui, ho fatto anche troppo
> Emma


La mia è una situazione un po' diversa. I presupposti perchè il nostro rapporto continuasse regolare si erano già persi da molti anni, ma io fino al tradimento credetti di poter in qualche modo ritrovare la donna che avevo sposato. Il tradimento in sè non fu neppure lui il motivo del mio definitivo disamoramento. Lo fu il fatto che malgrado l'evidenza della mia sofferenza, lei si sia limitata a pensare che fosse sufficiente per entrambi tirare un colpo di spugna alla lavagna e ricominciare ancora da quella situazione che già era rovinata irreparabilmente.
In queste condizioni mi sono trovato costretto ad ammettere che il passato non avrebbe più potuto tornare.
Le voglio bene, perchè trent'anni di vita insieme non sono paglia, ma di amore da parte mia non se ne parla più.
Ho provato a tenerla a distanza, ma questo ha rovinato tanto la mia vita che la sua che - più importante - quella di nostro figlio. Le ho parlato, quindi, dicendole chiaramente che sarei tornato a comportarmi come nella mia natura: gentile e affettuoso, ma che questo avrebbe significato solo che ero stufo di vivere in un modo che non mi si confà. Non riesco ad essere un rancoroso. Certo non avrebbe assolutamente significato che io mi sia messo l'anima in pace.
Lei non può darmi quello di cui necessito tanto quanto non lo posso io con lei. 
Ora non mi posso permettere di andarmene per i fatti miei, sono senza lavoro, ma ora che mio figlio è più tranquillo e maturo, se potessi lo farei. Senza astio, senza rancore, anzi, al contrario con l'intento di essere sempre presente quando lei avesse davvero bisogno di qualcuno, ma riprendendomi in mano la mia vita e tutte le cose alle quali in un modo o nell'altro ho dovuto rinunciare per stare con qualcuno che da troppo tempo non era più la donna che avevo sposato. 
Forse hai frainteso la mia "pigrizia". Io intendovo dire che per essa a volte vorrei che tutto si appianasse, perchè prendere e fare fagotto presuppone grandi problemi, sofferenze proprie e di tanta altra gente (parenti), decisioni drastiche e rinunce. A volte quindi vorrei poter dire di nuovo "ti amo" a mia moglie, ma non è possibile. L'interruttore è spento, anzi, peggio, è un circuito del tutto bruciato.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Billythekid ha detto:


> Ciao Alce.
> 
> sono miciolidia.


Buongiorno a te, mia cara. :thankyou:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La mia è una situazione un po' diversa. I presupposti perchè il nostro rapporto continuasse regolare si erano già persi da molti anni, ma io fino al tradimento credetti di poter in qualche modo ritrovare la donna che avevo sposato. Il tradimento in sè non fu neppure lui il motivo del mio definitivo disamoramento. Lo fu il fatto che malgrado l'evidenza della mia sofferenza, lei si sia limitata a pensare che fosse sufficiente per entrambi tirare un colpo di spugna alla lavagna e ricominciare ancora da quella situazione che già era rovinata irreparabilmente.
> In queste condizioni mi sono trovato costretto ad ammettere che il passato non avrebbe più potuto tornare.
> Le voglio bene, perchè trent'anni di vita insieme non sono paglia, ma di amore da parte mia non se ne parla più.
> Ho provato a tenerla a distanza, ma questo ha rovinato tanto la mia vita che la sua che - più importante - quella di nostro figlio. Le ho parlato, quindi, dicendole chiaramente che sarei tornato a comportarmi come nella mia natura: gentile e affettuoso, ma che questo avrebbe significato solo che ero stufo di vivere in un modo che non mi si confà. Non riesco ad essere un rancoroso. Certo non avrebbe assolutamente significato che io mi sia messo l'anima in pace.
> ...



:bacio:


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La mia è una situazione un po' diversa. I presupposti perchè il nostro rapporto continuasse regolare si erano già persi da molti anni, ma io fino al tradimento credetti di poter in qualche modo ritrovare la donna che avevo sposato. Il tradimento in sè non fu neppure lui il motivo del mio definitivo disamoramento. Lo fu il fatto che malgrado l'evidenza della mia sofferenza, lei si sia limitata a pensare che fosse sufficiente per entrambi tirare un colpo di spugna alla lavagna e ricominciare ancora da quella situazione che già era rovinata irreparabilmente.
> In queste condizioni mi sono trovato costretto ad ammettere che il passato non avrebbe più potuto tornare.
> Le voglio bene, perchè trent'anni di vita insieme non sono paglia, ma di amore da parte mia non se ne parla più.
> Ho provato a tenerla a distanza, ma questo ha rovinato tanto la mia vita che la sua che - più importante - quella di nostro figlio. Le ho parlato, quindi, dicendole chiaramente che sarei tornato a comportarmi come nella mia natura: gentile e affettuoso, ma che questo avrebbe significato solo che ero stufo di vivere in un modo che non mi si confà. Non riesco ad essere un rancoroso. Certo non avrebbe assolutamente significato che io mi sia messo l'anima in pace.
> ...


Se non l'hai fatto fino ad ora (lo staccare gli ormeggi) secondo me non lo farai piu'....

credo che la tua situazione sia la peggiore dal punto psicologico, non avendo l'indipendenza economica, perche' ti annacqua la capacita' di analisi....

a- forse sottovaluti il sentimento residuo di tua moglie che avra' pure sbandato pero' come espiazione , minchia pepe'...a meno che non attui comportamenti da nazisti confidando sul tuo abbozzare non avendo tu altre alternative per sottrartene;

b- deriva dalla prima...cioe' dopo tutto sto lungo tempo in questa situazione (senza lavoro), riusciresti nel caso lo trovassi a darle un calcio in culo?;


----------



## Diletta (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La mia è una situazione un po' diversa. I presupposti perchè il nostro rapporto continuasse regolare si erano già persi da molti anni, ma io fino al tradimento credetti di poter in qualche modo ritrovare la donna che avevo sposato. Il tradimento in sè non fu neppure lui il motivo del mio definitivo disamoramento. Lo fu il fatto che malgrado l'evidenza della mia sofferenza, lei si sia limitata a pensare che fosse sufficiente per entrambi tirare un colpo di spugna alla lavagna e ricominciare ancora da quella situazione che già era rovinata irreparabilmente.
> In queste condizioni mi sono trovato costretto ad ammettere che il passato non avrebbe più potuto tornare.
> Le voglio bene, perchè trent'anni di vita insieme non sono paglia, ma di amore da parte mia non se ne parla più.
> Ho provato a tenerla a distanza, ma questo ha rovinato tanto la mia vita che la sua che - più importante - quella di nostro figlio. Le ho parlato, quindi, dicendole chiaramente che sarei tornato a comportarmi come nella mia natura: gentile e affettuoso, ma che questo avrebbe significato solo che ero stufo di vivere in un modo che non mi si confà. Non riesco ad essere un rancoroso. Certo non avrebbe assolutamente significato che io mi sia messo l'anima in pace.
> ...




Alce, anch'io mi trovo in una fase di distacco emotivo da lui e ne sono preoccupata perché sta perdendo la caratteristica altalenante che aveva fino a poco tempo fa.
Vorrei tanto aprire il mio cuore e mostrare quella che sono sempre stata: una donna che prova un vero sentimento d'amore verso chi ha accanto, ma non ce la faccio proprio, eppure mi sono tanto impegnata...
Ho paura di restare così e non voglio, io non posso vivere senza provare quel sentimento...
Come fai tu a continuare la tua vita? Ti percepisco una persona sensibile e profonda, insegnami qualcosa.
Tutto aveva un senso prima, e non dirmi di coltivare interessi e passioni, quelli ci sono sempre stati, ma erano un bel completamento a quello che eravamo noi come coppia.
Che senso ha vivere da coinquilini sotto lo stesso tetto? Il matrimonio ha altre prerogative.
E mi sento a disagio nel ruolo di potere affidatomi da questa prova della vita che mette nelle mie mani il futuro della  famiglia. Io non lo volevo avere questo ruolo.


----------



## Diletta (15 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alce, allora provi la stessa sensazione che ho io? Non sei riuscito a impostare un nuovo modo di amare tua moglie? Io mi trovo questa sensazione nuova addosso. Anch'io mi sento pigra, ed è tutto il giorno che mi viene voglia di sbadigliare quando penso a questo tradimento. Quando sono entrata in casa e l'ho visto, gentile e premuroso, hai mangiato? sei stanca? ho sentito il bisogno di non guardarlo in faccia, ho risposto in modo cortese ma distaccato. E' come se avessi una gran stanchezza, non so, una specie di noia. Ma perchè non se ne è andato con quella culona? perchè lo ho accolto? accidenti a me, la colpa è solo mia. Rimedierò? e come rimedierò verso me stessa? mah, per ora sono così annoiata che non ho voglia di pensare. D'ora in poi penserà lui, ho fatto anche troppo
> Emma



Cara Emma, provo le tue identiche sensazioni, anche se nel mio caso non è passato tutto quel tempo.
Cortesia e distacco. Bruttissime sensazioni, almeno per me.
Io non ci sono abituata, né tantomeno lo sono di natura.
Per questo, dico che non durerà, né a me né a te: quello che siamo noi prenderà il sopravvento, e se siamo passionali, energiche, amanti della vita non potremo violentarci a lungo, la personalità trova la sua strada per esprimersi al meglio.
Forse è come un sistema di protezione che il nostro essere ha messo in atto per farci riposare.
Ma non durerà...


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Alce, anch'io mi trovo in una fase di distacco emotivo da lui e ne sono preoccupata perché sta perdendo la caratteristica altalenante che aveva fino a poco tempo fa.
> Vorrei tanto aprire il mio cuore e mostrare quella che sono sempre stata: una donna che prova un vero sentimento d'amore verso chi ha accanto, ma non ce la faccio proprio, eppure mi sono tanto impegnata... Non credo sia possibile "impegnarsi" nel provare dei sentimenti. O li si prova o no. Si possono esorcizzare i motivi personali per cui questi sentimenti, se ci sono, appaiono annebbiati, ma se non ci sono, ciccia.
> Ho paura di restare così e non voglio, io non posso vivere senza provare quel sentimento... Troppe volte pensiamo che per provare un sentimento si debba per forza averne riscontro. Ci è stato insegnato così "Al cor gentil rempaira sempre Amore......" ma sono convinto che la realtà sia ben diversa. Imparare a provare sentimenti bastando a sè stessi è difficile, ma sono convinto sia l'unica via.
> Come fai tu a continuare la tua vita? Ti percepisco una persona sensibile e profonda, *insegnami qualcosa*. Ma sei matta? Che so' Mandrake?
> ...


Chiaramente tutto quanto è mia personale discutibilissima opinione


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La mia è una situazione un po' diversa. I presupposti perchè il nostro rapporto continuasse regolare si erano già persi da molti anni, ma io fino al tradimento credetti di poter in qualche modo ritrovare la donna che avevo sposato. Il tradimento in sè non fu neppure lui il motivo del mio definitivo disamoramento. Lo fu il fatto che malgrado l'evidenza della mia sofferenza, lei si sia limitata a pensare che fosse sufficiente per entrambi tirare un colpo di spugna alla lavagna e ricominciare ancora da quella situazione che già era rovinata irreparabilmente.
> In queste condizioni mi sono trovato costretto ad ammettere che il passato non avrebbe più potuto tornare.
> Le voglio bene, perchè trent'anni di vita insieme non sono paglia, ma di amore da parte mia non se ne parla più.
> Ho provato a tenerla a distanza, ma questo ha rovinato tanto la mia vita che la sua che - più importante - quella di nostro figlio. Le ho parlato, quindi, dicendole chiaramente che sarei tornato a comportarmi come nella mia natura: gentile e affettuoso, ma che questo avrebbe significato solo che ero stufo di vivere in un modo che non mi si confà. Non riesco ad essere un rancoroso. Certo non avrebbe assolutamente significato che io mi sia messo l'anima in pace.
> ...


:up: Grande verità, e se ho capito bene, e lo hai detto a tua moglie, minchia palle!!! ci vuole coraggio davvero per farlo, ma bisogna farlo se si è convinti.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Grande verità, e se ho capito bene, e lo hai detto a tua moglie, minchia palle!!! ci vuole coraggio davvero per farlo, ma bisogna farlo se si è convinti.


Mmmmmm, mi da l'idea che tu abbia frainteso.......


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mmmmmm, mi da l'idea che tu abbia frainteso.......


Se tu hai parlato a tua moglie del fatto che, non la ami più etc etc.... e lei non ha compreso quello che tu le volevi dire, ed è successo un macello, non ha importanza, come non ha importanza se sei stato tu il traditore, la cosa importante è che, hai detto quello che è la tua verità, se poi l'evoluzione, vuoi per colpa tua vuoi per colpa sua.. ribadisco che ci vogliono palle per dire il proprio pensiero.


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se tu hai parlato a tua moglie del fatto che, non la ami più etc etc.... e lei non ha compreso quello che tu le volevi dire, ed è successo un macello, non ha importanza, come non ha importanza se sei stato tu il traditore, la cosa importante è che, hai detto quello che è la tua verità, se poi l'evoluzione, vuoi per colpa tua vuoi per colpa sua.. ribadisco che ci vogliono palle per dire il proprio pensiero.



'Scolta, il cornino me lo sono beccato io perchè lei era convinta che io mi fossi staccato da lei. Non teneva in considerazione il fatto che era stata lei 14 anni prima ad allontanarsi da me, ed io, che le diedi tutto l'aiuto di cui fui capace, ad un certo punto non facendocela più le chiesi aiuto, me lo vidi negare. Una volta, due, poi il mio comportamento cambiò. Dall'aiuto provai a spostarmi sulla critica, e lei la interpretò come abbandono. 
Si andò a cercare un tizio di 14 anni più giovane di me, guarda caso dell'età che avevo io quando lei mi chiuse la porta della sua anima in faccia. A quel punto ho capito che non c'era più storia. Lei ha mollato subito il tizio, ma è rimasta l'aliena che era già prima.
Non dirle che il mio punto di vista era irrimediabilmente cambiato sarebbe stato idiota, anche perchè il mio comportamente conseguente sarebbe stato apparentemente immotivato, altrimenti.

Mi scuso per l'OT, cui sono spesso soggetto, ma in questo caso mi pare che comunque l'argomento sia di supporto al 3d


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Marzo 2012)

Cara Diletta, anch'io sono del parere che l'atteggiamento di distacco non durerà, è troppo lontano dalla mia natura. E sono consapevole che è un meccanismo di difesa, di autoconservazione, una specie di riposo forzato contro il turbinio delle emozioni negative. Sono così stanca, come se avessi portato un macigno sulle spalle per chilometri e chilometri di strada. E per cosa poi? cosa c'è dentro questo macigno? le enormi cazzate che ha fatto mio marito. Quello che mi manda più in bestia, a volte, è il pensiero che lui si è divertito con l'adrenalina a mille per qualche mese e a me è costata la fatica di far esplodere il bubbone - perchè mi è costato anche fatica farlo confessare, lui negava, negava... - e poi la fatica di trovare la forza per rimettere in piedi il matrimonio e tenere unita la famiglia nonostante in questi anni avrei voluto più di una volta uscire di casa e andarmene per i fatti miei e camminare leggera senza pesi e senza zavorre. Gli ho reso la vita semplice e io mi sono accollata un peso enorme
Per Alce: mi dispiace tanto leggere quello che hai scritto di te, c'è tanta amarezza
Emma


----------



## Diletta (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Chiaramente tutto quanto è mia personale discutibilissima opinione



Grazie Alce, mi offri degli spunti importanti di riflessione.

Ti volevo ancora dire:
d'accordo sulla vera natura della famiglia (struttura di mutua assistenza), molto meno, ma solo per come sono fatta io, sul sentimento di amore che possa essere slegato dalla famiglia stessa.
Il mio è stato un matrimonio di amore che ha avuto come conseguenza logica la nascita dei figli, ma tutto è riconducibile sempre alla coppia, per me famiglia è coppia in primis e figli per estensione. E' sempre stato così e cambiare prospettiva dopo quasi 20 anni la vedo dura.
Tu mi parli di compromessi all'interno della famiglia, ti posso chiedere se ti sei rifatto una vita affettiva al di fuori?
Io sono convinta che se una persona ha il bisogno di amare prima o poi questo bisogno verrà soddisfatto perché si metterà alla ricerca di quel qualcosa, anche inconsapevolmente.
Sempre che rientri fra i suoi bisogni.


----------



## exStermy (15 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie Alce, mi offri degli spunti importanti di riflessione.
> 
> Ti volevo ancora dire:
> d'accordo sulla vera natura della famiglia (struttura di mutua assistenza), molto meno, ma solo per come sono fatta io, sul sentimento di amore che possa essere slegato dalla famiglia stessa.
> ...


Ah pure il biglietto per farlo salire sulla giostra fuori dovrebbe dargli la moglie?

Ma diamo proprio i numeri?


----------



## Diletta (15 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cara Diletta, anch'io sono del parere che l'atteggiamento di distacco non durerà, è troppo lontano dalla mia natura. E sono consapevole che è un meccanismo di difesa, di autoconservazione, una specie di riposo forzato contro il turbinio delle emozioni negative. Sono così stanca, come se avessi portato un macigno sulle spalle per chilometri e chilometri di strada. E per cosa poi? cosa c'è dentro questo macigno? le enormi cazzate che ha fatto mio marito. Quello che mi manda più in bestia, a volte, è il pensiero che lui si è divertito con l'adrenalina a mille per qualche mese e a me è costata la fatica di far esplodere il bubbone - perchè mi è costato anche fatica farlo confessare, lui negava, negava... - e poi la fatica di trovare la forza per rimettere in piedi il matrimonio e tenere unita la famiglia nonostante in questi anni avrei voluto più di una volta uscire di casa e andarmene per i fatti miei e camminare leggera senza pesi e senza zavorre. Gli ho reso la vita semplice e io mi sono accollata un peso enorme
> Per Alce: mi dispiace tanto leggere quello che hai scritto di te, c'è tanta amarezza
> Emma



Cara Emma, quello che dici avrei potuto scriverlo io.
Tu dici che il tuo negava...e perché il mio? Una fatica bestiale, che mi ha stremato. Il mio si arrampicava sugli specchi peggiorando la sua situazione. E' stato per certi versi paradossale!
La ricostruzione di un matrimonio è un'impresa faticosissima e dolorosa, e direi anche presuntuosa perché, diciamocelo, non sono tanti che possono vantare un buon esito.
La mia paura è che dopo tanta fatica ci si debba arrendere all'evidenza di non avercela fatta. Allora sì che sarebbe stato tempo perso, non dico sprecato, ma buttato al vento.
I traditi si accollano sempre un peso enorme rispetto alla controparte, e quando non ce la fanno si devono anche sentirsi muovere la critica che il loro tormento appare eccessivo, in parole povere che la fanno troppo lunga.
A me dà l'impressione che, per il solo fatto che loro siano restati al nostro fianco, noi dobbiamo in qualche modo essere ben disposti, quasi ringraziarli...
E' solo una vaga impressione, però...


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie Alce, mi offri degli spunti importanti di riflessione.
> 
> Ti volevo ancora dire:
> d'accordo sulla vera natura della famiglia (struttura di mutua assistenza), molto meno, ma solo per come sono fatta io, sul sentimento di amore che possa essere slegato dalla famiglia stessa.
> ...


Ho rischiato di finire in una storia che però non sarei stato capace di portare avanti, quindi l'ho interrotta sul nascere. Tremo al pensiero di incontrare la donna che mi farà sbarellare. A quel punto sarei davvero obbligato a decidere, ed il limbo in cui in qualche modo mi barcameno da qualche anno andrebbe a farsi benedire. Io non sbandiero nulla in faccia a mia moglie, ma non mi faccio problemi ad uscire con delle amiche, e lei lo sa. In giro non faccio il coglione, ma mi è capitata qualche occasione di puro sesso, e contrariamente a quanto fatto fino a pochi anni fa, ora non me le sono lasciate sfuggire. Un tempo consideravo di avere qualcosa da perdere, ora penso solo a non offendere mia moglie con atteggiamenti troppo espliciti, il resto è vita mia.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Marzo 2012)

Diletta, pensa che mio marito, quando gli dicevo che secondo me aveva un'altra donna, andava in escandescenze, diceva che ero paranoica, mi trattava malissimo come se io fossi pazza...in quel periodo usciva senza dirmi niente e se glielo facevo osservare lui spazientito mi rispondeva: perchè? è proibito uscire? che periodo di merda ho passato. Mi domando se non avrei fatto meglio a lasciarlo fuori casa per almeno un mese, almeno si sarebbe reso conto fino in fondo cosa aveva combinato. Invece, accogliendolo subito, forse gli ho impedito di comprendere sia se stesso sia il dolore che aveva causato. In fin dei conti ha avuto tutto facile: l'evasione con l'amante, la moglie che lo accoglie ed è disposta a ragionare sul perchè lui si era comportato così, la famiglia unita, il nido... Ho sbagliato, Diletta, non ho saputo tutelarmi, ma ormai è tardi. Spesso mi chiedo cosa sarebbe successo se non lo avessi scoperto, quanto sarebbe andato avanti con quella storia, e mi domando se lui è rimasto proprio per me oppure per non perdere quello che stava intorno  a me (famiglia, comodità, nido ecc.)
Emma


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Diletta, pensa che mio marito, *quando gli dicevo che secondo me aveva un'altra donna, andava in escandescenze, diceva che ero paranoica, mi trattava malissimo come se io fossi pazza..*.in quel periodo usciva senza dirmi niente e se glielo facevo osservare lui spazientito mi rispondeva: perchè? è proibito uscire? che periodo di merda ho passato. Mi domando se non avrei fatto meglio a lasciarlo fuori casa per almeno un mese, almeno si sarebbe reso conto fino in fondo cosa aveva combinato. Invece, accogliendolo subito, forse gli ho impedito di comprendere sia se stesso sia il dolore che aveva causato. In fin dei conti ha avuto tutto facile: l'evasione con l'amante, la moglie che lo accoglie ed è disposta a ragionare sul perchè lui si era comportato così, la famiglia unita, il nido... Ho sbagliato, Diletta, non ho saputo tutelarmi, ma ormai è tardi. Spesso mi chiedo cosa sarebbe successo se non lo avessi scoperto, quanto sarebbe andato avanti con quella storia, e mi domando se lui è rimasto proprio per me oppure per non perdere quello che stava intorno a me (famiglia, comodità, nido ecc.)
> Emma


sono tutti uguali :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sono tutti uguali :mrgreen:


... da manuale proprio...:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... da manuale proprio...:mrgreen:


Ma a me se la moglie mi dice...hai un'altra donna...io le rispondo candido candido...eh magari eh?
Oppure...ma mi vuoi proprio veder morto?

Oppure...tsè dei una sola...Mogliettina il catalogo è questo no?

Allora inizio...questa è la mia amica Gatta Taglialegna, questa è la mia amica Scimmietta Pelosa, questa è...quella vecchia carampana della...ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Diletta (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ho rischiato di finire in una storia che però non sarei stato capace di portare avanti, quindi l'ho interrotta sul nascere. Tremo al pensiero di incontrare la donna che mi farà sbarellare. A quel punto sarei davvero obbligato a decidere, ed* il limbo in cui in qualche modo mi barcameno da qualche anno andrebbe a farsi benedire.* Io non sbandiero nulla in faccia a mia moglie, ma non mi faccio problemi ad uscire con delle amiche, e lei lo sa. In giro non faccio il coglione, ma mi è capitata qualche occasione di puro sesso, e contrariamente a quanto fatto fino a pochi anni fa, ora non me le sono lasciate sfuggire. Un tempo consideravo di avere qualcosa da perdere, ora penso solo a non offendere mia moglie con atteggiamenti troppo espliciti, il resto è vita mia.




Solo una cosa:
ma tu ci stai comodo nel tuo limbo?
Non avverti disagio?


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Solo una cosa:
> ma tu ci stai comodo nel tuo limbo?
> Non avverti disagio?


Ci sto scomodissimo, ma ha dei vantaggi: sono con mio figlio, vivo in una casa che ho disegnato io su misura per noi e che ci calza come un guanto e non devo prendere decisioni drastiche.
Poi in realtà io che sono un entusiasta di natura vivo da anni una condizione di costante ansia e malcontento.
Dapprima credevo che ci fosse sbocco, poi ho dovuto arrendermi, ma a quel punto ho dovuto fare i conti in primis con mio figlio che ho visto vivere molto male una situazione che comunque non si può nascondere ad un bambino anche se si evitano le scenate, e poi con il lavoro che dapprima sapevo avrei perso (fabbrica in chiusura) e poi è stato molto ben retribuito, ma temporaneo. Ora sono a spasso, quindi...... Non ultimo il fatto che voglio ancora molto bene a mia moglie, pur non amandola più, e mi preoccupo per lei e come vivrebbe la separazione.
Ma sono convinto che se dovessi tornare ad essere indipendente economicamente, approfittando del fatto che mio figlio è cresciuto e che onestamente non ho mai lasciato spazio ad ipotesi di ritorno alla normalità, mi troverei una sistemazione per conto mio. Ho una voglia terribile di dare sfogo alla mia creatività anche solo con l'arredamento di casa


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Marzo 2012)

C'è un modo in cui io possa recuperare l'errore che ho fatto? Avrei dovuto stare lontana da lui per un po' di tempo dopo aver scoperto il tradimento, per capire cosa avrei voluto veramente fare, per smaltire la rabbia e il dolore. invece l'ho accolto subito in casa. Ma ne sono pentita. Continuo a pensare tutti i giorni a lui insieme all'altra e non riesco a pensare a me e a lui insieme. Eppure quanti momenti belli in questi anni, quanta armonia, eppure non penso ai momenti belli fra me e lui, ma a quelli fra lui e l'altra. perchè?
 Cosa posso fare adesso? C'è un figlio piccolo di mezzo che sarebbe sbalestrato da non vedere più il padre vivere in casa. Cosa posso fare? Forse se riuscissi a staccarmi fisicamente, concretamente dalla sua presenza potrei riprendere in mano la mia vita, decidere consapevolmente se voglio stare con lui o no. Ma come faccio a dirglielo? E poi sarebbe la scelta giusta? E con il figlio? Che dirgli? Che casino..
Emma


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> C'è un modo in cui io possa recuperare l'errore che ho fatto? Avrei dovuto stare lontana da lui per un po' di tempo dopo aver scoperto il tradimento, per capire cosa avrei voluto veramente fare, per smaltire la rabbia e il dolore. invece l'ho accolto subito in casa. Ma ne sono pentita. Continuo a pensare tutti i giorni a lui insieme all'altra e non riesco a pensare a me e a lui insieme. Eppure quanti momenti belli in questi anni, quanta armonia, eppure non penso ai momenti belli fra me e lui, ma a quelli fra lui e l'altra. perchè?
> Cosa posso fare adesso? C'è un figlio piccolo di mezzo che sarebbe sbalestrato da non vedere più il padre vivere in casa. Cosa posso fare? Forse se riuscissi a staccarmi fisicamente, concretamente dalla sua presenza potrei riprendere in mano la mia vita, decidere consapevolmente se voglio stare con lui o no. Ma come faccio a dirglielo? E poi sarebbe la scelta giusta? E con il figlio? Che dirgli? Che casino..
> Emma


ma in pratica potrebbe andare da un'altra parte per un po' (da parenti/amici)?
te lo chiedo perchè non mi sembra che tu voglia buttarlo fuori
glielo dici e basta, serenamente, più o meno quello che hai scritto qui:smile:


----------



## Diletta (16 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> C'è un modo in cui io possa recuperare l'errore che ho fatto? Avrei dovuto stare lontana da lui per un po' di tempo dopo aver scoperto il tradimento, per capire cosa avrei voluto veramente fare, per smaltire la rabbia e il dolore. invece l'ho accolto subito in casa. Ma ne sono pentita. Continuo a pensare tutti i giorni a lui insieme all'altra e non riesco a pensare a me e a lui insieme. Eppure quanti momenti belli in questi anni, quanta armonia, *eppure non penso ai momenti belli fra me e lui, ma a quelli fra lui e l'altra. perchè?*
> Cosa posso fare adesso? C'è un figlio piccolo di mezzo che sarebbe sbalestrato da non vedere più il padre vivere in casa. Cosa posso fare? Forse se riuscissi a staccarmi fisicamente, concretamente dalla sua presenza potrei riprendere in mano la mia vita, decidere consapevolmente se voglio stare con lui o no. Ma come faccio a dirglielo? E poi sarebbe la scelta giusta? E con il figlio? Che dirgli? Che casino..
> Emma


Emma, lascia che lo dica: mi sento male, ma non solo per te...Tre anni, forse più, e sei in questo limbo!!
Dunque, ragioniamo: quanti anni ha il bimbo, ma soprattutto, c'era già all'epoca della scoperta?
Ho evidenziato quella tua frase, ti chiedi perché. Ma è logico il perché: queste tempeste sono grosse e difficilmente superabili. Scusa se l'ottimismo non è oggi nelle mie corde...
Ma lui credo che percepisca il clima che c'è no? Non sarà mica così impermeabile alle sensazioni.
Dunque, puoi parlargliene, senza risentimenti e con la dovuta calma, sentire cosa ne pensa della situazione che non credo che piaccia anche a lui.
Di più non riesco a consigliarti, anche perché oggi non sono perfettamente lucida e razionale. Le emozioni mi stanno prevaricando e purtroppo non sono quelle belle e positive a cui era abituato il mio animo.  
Sarà la primavera...


----------



## Diletta (16 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ci sto scomodissimo, ma ha dei vantaggi: sono con mio figlio, vivo in una casa che ho disegnato io su misura per noi e che ci calza come un guanto e non devo prendere decisioni drastiche.
> Poi in realtà io che sono un entusiasta di natura vivo da anni una condizione di costante ansia e malcontento.
> Dapprima credevo che ci fosse sbocco, poi ho dovuto arrendermi, ma a quel punto ho dovuto fare i conti in primis con mio figlio che ho visto vivere molto male una situazione che comunque non si può nascondere ad un bambino anche se si evitano le scenate, e poi con il lavoro che dapprima sapevo avrei perso (fabbrica in chiusura) e poi è stato molto ben retribuito, ma temporaneo. Ora sono a spasso, quindi...... Non ultimo il fatto che voglio ancora molto bene a mia moglie, pur non amandola più, e mi preoccupo per lei e come vivrebbe la separazione.
> Ma sono convinto che se dovessi tornare ad essere indipendente economicamente, approfittando del fatto che mio figlio è cresciuto e che onestamente non ho mai lasciato spazio ad ipotesi di ritorno alla normalità, mi troverei una sistemazione per conto mio. Ho una voglia terribile di dare sfogo alla mia creatività anche solo con l'arredamento di casa



Sì, ti capisco e comprendo i vantaggi che ci sono.
Mi dispiace tanto per te, per me, per tutti quelli come noi che vivono nel malcontento, non in pienezza, come invece dovrebbe essere...


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ti capisco e comprendo i vantaggi che ci sono.
> Mi dispiace tanto per te, per me, per tutti quelli come noi che vivono nel malcontento, non in pienezza, come invece dovrebbe essere...


C'è di molto, molto peggio negli ospedali.
Non è per consolazione che lo dico, ma per ricordare a me ed a tutti noi che in fin dei conti per male che si stia, c'è sempre chi sta peggio, e va da noi rispettato evitando di piangerci addosso troppo.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> C'è di molto, molto peggio negli ospedali.
> Non è per consolazione che lo dico, ma per ricordare a me ed a tutti noi che in fin dei conti per male che si stia, c'è sempre chi sta peggio, e va da noi rispettato evitando di piangerci addosso troppo.



Me lo dico sempre anche io..
Quando hai ciò che ti serve per vivere ..
Una casa 
un lavoro
la salute
Il resto è acqua..


----------



## Diletta (16 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> C'è di molto, molto peggio negli ospedali.
> Non è per consolazione che lo dico, ma per ricordare a me ed a tutti noi che in fin dei conti per male che si stia, c'è sempre chi sta peggio, e va da noi rispettato evitando di piangerci addosso troppo.



Ma quello è chiaro.
Però la felicità su questa terra è un diritto di tutti e noi non siamo figli di nessuno.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma quello è chiaro.
> Però *la felicità su questa terra è un diritto di tutti* e noi non siamo figli di nessuno.


Mamma mia ste frasi.......


----------



## Diletta (16 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mamma mia ste frasi.......


Alce, non era una frase fatta: io ci credo davvero. La vita è già difficile di per sé e ognuno è meritevole di viverla con quel po' di serenità interiore che te la rende più leggera.
E scusa se è poco!


----------



## NonRegistrato (16 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Alce, anch'io mi trovo in una fase di distacco emotivo da lui e ne sono preoccupata perché sta perdendo la caratteristica altalenante che aveva fino a poco tempo fa.
> Vorrei tanto aprire il mio cuore e mostrare quella che sono sempre stata: una donna che prova un vero sentimento d'amore verso chi ha accanto, ma non ce la faccio proprio, eppure mi sono tanto impegnata...
> Ho paura di restare così e non voglio, io non posso vivere senza provare quel sentimento...
> Come fai tu a continuare la tua vita? Ti percepisco una persona sensibile e profonda, insegnami qualcosa.
> ...


Ciao Diletta, sono Stellacadente...avrei voluto dire la mia ma...che dire...mi associo ai vissuti che descrivete...non riesco a fare altro per ora...non mi escono più le parole....sarà il distacco emotivo?...mah....


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Alce, non era una frase fatta: io ci credo davvero. La vita è già difficile di per sé e ognuno è meritevole di viverla con quel po' di serenità interiore che te la rende più leggera.
> E scusa se è poco!


Io intanto scaramanticamente brucerò in un fuoco rituale qualche pagina di Paolo Coelho  Fabio Volo


----------



## Diletta (17 Marzo 2012)

NonRegistrato ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta, sono Stellacadente...avrei voluto dire la mia ma...che dire...mi associo ai vissuti che descrivete...non riesco a fare altro per ora...non mi escono più le parole....sarà il distacco emotivo?...mah....


Ciao Stellacadente, è un po' che non ci sentiamo...
Dalle poche parole che hai scritto ho già capito abbastanza....
Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Marzo 2012)

Gli ho detto che sono in crisi. Si è stupito perchè dice di avermi dimostrato e di dimostrarmi che ha fatto un errore e che mi ama. Ma gli ho risposto che lui ha deciso tutto rispettando solo i suoi tempi e non tenendo conto dei miei. Lui aveva deciso che era in crisi con me, aveva deciso di conseguenza di buttarsi nell'avventura con l'altra, una volta scoperto aveva capito che aveva fatto un errore e aveva deciso di stare con me, poi ha deciso lui comunque il momento in cui tagliare completamente i rapporti con l'atra. E ha deciso che con me sta bene e mettiamoci una pietra sopra. Ma gli ho detto che ha dimenticato che ci sono anche i miei tempi e i tempi delle mie decisioni. I sentimenti dell'altro non si accendono e si spengono come un interruttore. Io non sono un interruttore della luce. Ora sto meglio dopo avergli detto questo. Gli ho detto la verità. Mi stupisce che lui pensi che non ci sia stata soluzione di continuità, che sia stata solo una parentesi ininfluente. Mi domando se è un superficiale.
Emma


----------



## Flavia (18 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Gli ho detto che sono in crisi. Si è stupito perchè dice di avermi dimostrato e di dimostrarmi che ha fatto un errore e che mi ama. Ma gli ho risposto che lui ha deciso tutto rispettando solo i suoi tempi e non tenendo conto dei miei. Lui aveva deciso che era in crisi con me, aveva deciso di conseguenza di buttarsi nell'avventura con l'altra, una volta scoperto aveva capito che aveva fatto un errore e aveva deciso di stare con me, poi ha deciso lui comunque il momento in cui tagliare completamente i rapporti con l'atra. E ha deciso che con me sta bene e mettiamoci una pietra sopra. Ma gli ho detto che ha dimenticato che ci sono anche i miei tempi e i tempi delle mie decisioni. I sentimenti dell'altro non si accendono e si spengono come un interruttore. Io non sono un interruttore della luce. Ora sto meglio dopo avergli detto questo. Gli ho detto la verità. Mi stupisce che lui pensi che non ci sia stata soluzione di continuità, che sia stata solo una parentesi ininfluente. Mi domando se è un superficiale.
> Emma


superficiale o egoista?


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Marzo 2012)

certo, anche egoista
Emma


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> certo, anche egoista
> Emma


soprattutto egoista!


----------



## Diletta (19 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Gli ho detto che sono in crisi. Si è stupito perchè dice di avermi dimostrato e di dimostrarmi che ha fatto un errore e che mi ama. Ma gli ho risposto che lui ha deciso tutto rispettando solo i suoi tempi e non tenendo conto dei miei. Lui aveva deciso che era in crisi con me, aveva deciso di conseguenza di buttarsi nell'avventura con l'altra, una volta scoperto aveva capito che aveva fatto un errore e aveva deciso di stare con me, poi ha deciso lui comunque il momento in cui tagliare completamente i rapporti con l'atra. E ha deciso che con me sta bene e mettiamoci una pietra sopra. Ma gli ho detto che ha dimenticato che ci sono anche i miei tempi e i tempi delle mie decisioni. I sentimenti dell'altro non si accendono e si spengono come un interruttore. Io non sono un interruttore della luce. Ora sto meglio dopo avergli detto questo. Gli ho detto la verità. Mi stupisce che lui pensi che non ci sia stata soluzione di continuità, che sia stata solo una parentesi ininfluente. Mi domando se è un superficiale.
> Emma



Emma, io non mi stupisco più di niente, soprattutto dopo essere stata per un po' qui sul forum.
Credimi: anche se ti sforzi il cervello al massimo qualcosa scapperà alla tua comprensione...sì, sono superficiali ed egoisti, come chiunque agisca solo pensando al proprio piacere.
E' un dato di fatto, inconfutabile.
I motivi ci sono e si riescono a trovare, ma sono sempre riconducibili al fattore egoismo unito a superficialità.
Quando c'è di mezzo il sesso e la novità ad esso collegata, non ragionano più, sono puro istinto, senza freno a mano.
Poi, si ravvedono. Penso che succederebbe anche in caso non venissero scoperti, passata l'euforia, quando il nuovo finisce per essere tale e comincia ad annoiare.
Credimi: c'è ben poco da capire...è tutto così elementare.
Facciamo di necessità virtù: prendiamo il buono di loro e pensiamo a vivere per noi stesse, a cercare il nostro benessere, che non deve essere in funzione di loro.

P.s.: ti è piaciuta la lezione di vita? Lo so che è non è di facile realizzazione, dimmelo a me!


----------



## Skizzofern (19 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Gli ho detto che sono in crisi. Si è stupito perchè dice di avermi dimostrato e di dimostrarmi che ha fatto un errore e che mi ama. Ma gli ho risposto che lui ha deciso tutto rispettando solo i suoi tempi e non tenendo conto dei miei. Lui aveva deciso che era in crisi con me, aveva deciso di conseguenza di buttarsi nell'avventura con l'altra, una volta scoperto aveva capito che aveva fatto un errore e aveva deciso di stare con me, poi ha deciso lui comunque il momento in cui tagliare completamente i rapporti con l'atra.* E ha deciso che con me sta bene e mettiamoci una pietra sopra*. Ma gli ho detto che ha dimenticato che ci sono anche i miei tempi e i tempi delle mie decisioni. I sentimenti dell'altro non si accendono e si spengono come un interruttore. Io non sono un interruttore della luce. Ora sto meglio dopo avergli detto questo. Gli ho detto la verità. Mi stupisce che lui pensi che non ci sia stata soluzione di continuità, che sia stata solo una parentesi ininfluente. Mi domando se è un superficiale.
> Emma


Superficiale, egoista, infantile, intollerabile.
Chi più ne ha più ne metta.
Questo è un aspetto ancora più odioso del traditore.
Una volta che , la maggior parte delle volte perchè beccato , confessa e implora perdono tutto dovrebbe finire lì e ricominciare come se nulla fosse stato.Magari un periodo , possibilmente breve, di leggera espiazione e morta lì.


----------



## Diletta (19 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Superficiale, egoista, infantile, intollerabile.
> Chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> *Questo è un aspetto ancora più odioso del traditore.
> Una volta che , la maggior parte delle volte perchè beccato , confessa e implora perdono tutto dovrebbe finire lì e ricominciare come se nulla fosse stato.Magari un periodo , possibilmente breve, di leggera espiazione e morta lì.*



...tutto giusto, ma si finirebbe per fare tutti così.
La soluzione è solo una: non mettersi in quella situazione.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Superficiale, egoista, infantile, intollerabile.
> Chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> Questo è un aspetto ancora più odioso del traditore.
> Una volta che , la maggior parte delle volte perchè beccato , confessa e implora perdono tutto dovrebbe finire lì e ricominciare come se nulla fosse stato.Magari un periodo , possibilmente breve, di leggera espiazione e morta lì.



Be'non pensare male,io sono di parte e'ovvio,pero'scusa..poveretto ha fatto una cavolata in fondo..sono cose che succedono daiii..e la moglie cosa dovrebbe fare?dire non siamo a Teheran..chi sbaglia paga e niente perdono?


----------



## Skizzofern (19 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Be'non pensare male,io sono di parte e'ovvio,pero'scusa..poveretto ha fatto una cavolata in fondo..sono cose che succedono daiii..e la moglie cosa dovrebbe fare?dire non siamo a Teheran..chi sbaglia paga e niente perdono?


Stabilire la tempistica e le modalità di reazione  al posto del tradito mi pare intollerabile.
Tu la classifichi come cavolata. Tua moglie come la classificherebbe?


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Be'non pensare male,io sono di parte e'ovvio,pero'scusa..*poveretto ha fatto una cavolata in fondo*..sono cose che succedono daiii..e la moglie cosa dovrebbe fare?dire non siamo a Teheran..chi sbaglia paga e niente perdono?


Scusa ma non mi sembra proprio una cavolata!!


----------



## Diletta (19 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Be'non pensare male,io sono di parte e'ovvio,pero'scusa..poveretto ha fatto una cavolata in fondo..sono cose che succedono daiii..e la moglie cosa dovrebbe fare?dire non siamo a Teheran..chi sbaglia paga e niente perdono?



Ti voglio rispondere anch'io caro il mio Lothar.
Guarda che ci piacerebbe tantissimo star bene come e meglio di prima, ma non troviamo l'interruttore che spegne l'offesa ricevuta al pensiero che il nostro maritino se la sia spassata ANCHE con altre.
Inventalo tu questo interruttore, anche perché a breve potrebbe servirti!!


----------



## Skizzofern (19 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti voglio rispondere anch'io caro il mio Lothar.
> Guarda che ci piacerebbe tantissimo star bene come e meglio di prima, ma non troviamo l'interruttore che spegne l'offesa ricevuta al pensiero che il nostro maritino se la sia spassata ANCHE con altre.
> Inventalo tu questo interruttore, *anche perché a breve potrebbe servirti!*!


Dopo questa gufata è sparito:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti voglio rispondere anch'io caro il mio Lothar.
> Guarda che ci piacerebbe tantissimo star bene come e meglio di prima, ma non troviamo l'interruttore che spegne l'offesa ricevuta al pensiero che il nostro maritino se la sia spassata ANCHE con altre.
> Inventalo tu questo interruttore, anche perché a breve potrebbe servirti!!


be'Diletta sei diventata:maestra:?????perche'mi gufi??non e'molto bello....


----------



## Diletta (19 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'Diletta sei diventata:maestra:?????perche'mi gufi??non e'molto bello....


Bè...ogni tanto...

Perchè i detti popolari hanno sempre ragione e te li ricordo:

- chi la fa l'aspetti
- chi semina raccoglie

...e compagnia bella.

Solo questione di tempo...Lothar


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bè...ogni tanto...
> 
> Perchè i detti popolari hanno sempre ragione e te li ricordo:
> 
> ...


Lothar pentiti...pentiti...senti qui la voce della coscienza...
Pentiti...
Cosa pensi che dirà tua moglie?
T'amo pio bove?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar pentiti...pentiti...senti qui la voce della coscienza...
> Pentiti...
> Cosa pensi che dirà tua moglie?
> T'amo pio bove?



ciao vecchio mona..appena finito tel con A..le ho dato l'ultimatum,che scade domani sera...se come penso andra'male,una e'eliminata..l'altra poveretta e'piena di sfighe,avremmo dovuto vederci tra 1ora..invece.0.
E'facile che di conseguenza mi metta in stand by...ma pentirmi no amico..tu dirai che sn invornito,ma anche adesso i 3 squilli del cell..via dall'ufficio..vai in auto e aspetta sta'moglie insoddisfatta che ti chiama...il sale del tradimento..direi..


----------



## Diletta (19 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao vecchio mona..appena finito tel con A..le ho dato l'ultimatum,che scade domani sera...se come penso andra'male,una e'eliminata..l'altra poveretta e'piena di sfighe,avremmo dovuto vederci tra 1ora..invece.0.
> E'facile che di conseguenza mi metta in stand by...ma pentirmi no amico..tu dirai che sn invornito,ma anche adesso i 3 squilli del cell..via dall'ufficio..vai in auto e aspetta sta'moglie insoddisfatta che ti chiama...il sale del tradimento..direi..



...sei senza speranza e mi arrendo al tuo testosterone!
Non vorrei mai essere tua moglie, anche se tu mi ricoprissi d'oro.


----------



## Attila (19 Marzo 2012)

точтовыхотитеу;889017 ha detto:
			
		

> penso che sia un comportamento abbastanza anomalo.
> è comunque possibile che lui non fosse in grado di scindere le cose, la doppia vita,* e che quindi cercasse insconsciamente di ridurre il tutto di nuovo ad una vita sola seppure con due donne*. può essere che tuo marito non fosse così innamorato di lei e che Lei fosse solo un completamento di mancanze tue, ragion per la quale tuo marito ha cercato molte volte di avervi insieme allo stesso tempo, per poter vedere l'Uno tutto intero.


Posso solo dire che quando mi è capitato (non per scelta, ma per obbligo professionale) di presentare a una partner ufficiale una persona che mi interessava, ho sentito una specie di sensazione di benessere e di tranquillità.   Forse è il piacere perverso di spingere la finzione fino al limite, forse un'inconsapevole ricerca di approvazione dell'amante da parte della / possibile / tradita - come dire : se sta bene anche a lei, non sto facendo nulla di male. 

Inutile aggiungere che sono sentimenti infantili che nulla tolgono all'amoralità dei comportamenti del marito in questione.  Ma la base psicologica è quella: l'incapacità di tenere fuori la moglie o la partner, anche se poco o per nulla amata, dalla propria vita e dalle proprie scelte.

Erano atteggiamenti che anni fa ero incapace di comprendere, e in cui invece adesso finisco, mio malgrado, per ritrovarmi.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Marzo 2012)

Grazie Attila della tua interpretazione, è azzeccata.
Emma


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Marzo 2012)

Aggiornamento per quelle mogli che hanno vissuto la mia esperienza: 
sono tre giorni che sto bene, che se anche penso a quello che è successo, non soffro, ho sofferto a sufficienza, basta, stop, che mi sento libera di decidere della mia vita, che se anche sto ancora con mio marito nessuno mi obbliga, che penso solo a come mi sento io e mi preoccupo di stare bene io.  
Speriamo che duri, comunque 3 giorni così sono una pacchia, libera e con me stessa. Per il futuro..., si vedrà
Emma


----------



## Diletta (21 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Aggiornamento per quelle mogli che hanno vissuto la mia esperienza:
> sono tre giorni che sto bene, che se anche penso a quello che è successo, non soffro, ho sofferto a sufficienza, basta, stop, che mi sento libera di decidere della mia vita, che se anche sto ancora con mio marito nessuno mi obbliga, che penso solo a come mi sento io e mi preoccupo di stare bene io.
> Speriamo che duri, comunque 3 giorni così sono una pacchia, libera e con me stessa. Per il futuro..., si vedrà
> Emma



...e oggi come va?
Ancora calma piatta?
Lo spero per te...prima o poi le acque si devono calmare!:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Marzo 2012)

Ciao Diletta, perdura il distacco nei confronti della sofferenza. Sto cambiando, anche se non so ancora verso che cosa. Ho comunque accettato che il fatto è avvenuto e ho smesso di cercare le motivazioni psicologiche del perchè l'ha fatto. L'unica cosa che conta è che "L'ha fatto" e la conseguenza per me è "che mi ha umiliata in tutti i modi e ho sofferto". E' l'unica cosa che conta.
Lo vedo unicamente come una persona che non ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi che si era innamorato di un'altra, nonostante in quel periodo gli avessi più volte parlato dei miei sospetti e gli avessi detto che ero disposta a parlare serenamente di cosa fra noi non andava bene e che sarei stata disposta a parlare del fatto che lui amasse un'altra. Ha sempre rifiutato di farlo e ha aspettato a confessare solo dopo avermi costretta a umilianti scoperte.
Che dire? Ho sposato un vile. E ora? Ora non so. Ora penso a me. Sarebbe stato meglio se anni fa avessi preso la decisione di separarmi, già prima del matrimonio quando con altri partner le cose non andavano bene e loro davano segni di personalità che non mi piacevano, interrompevo i rapporti. Questa volta non l'ho fatto. Spesso me ne pento. Mi sarei risparmiata questi anni di sofferenza. Ma è inutile rimpiangere quello che avrei potuto fare. Ora l'unica cosa che per me importa è stare bene io, ciò che conta è il mio futuro, con o senza di lui, non ha importanza, è marginale. In questo periodo non sentoil desiderio di essere amata da lui, non sento il bisogno di essere amata da nessuno, di avere conferme dall'esterno Non mi interessa più. Non so cosa mi sta accadendo, però è come entrare in una convalescenza e vedere dalla finestra dei raggi di sole
Emma


----------



## Diletta (28 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta, perdura il distacco nei confronti della sofferenza. Sto cambiando, anche se non so ancora verso che cosa. Ho comunque accettato che il fatto è avvenuto e ho smesso di cercare le motivazioni psicologiche del perchè l'ha fatto. L'unica cosa che conta è che "L'ha fatto" e la conseguenza per me è "che mi ha umiliata in tutti i modi e ho sofferto". E' l'unica cosa che conta.
> Lo vedo unicamente come una persona che non ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi che si era innamorato di un'altra, nonostante in quel periodo gli avessi più volte parlato dei miei sospetti e gli avessi detto che ero disposta a parlare serenamente di cosa fra noi non andava bene e che sarei stata disposta a parlare del fatto che lui amasse un'altra. Ha sempre rifiutato di farlo e ha aspettato a confessare solo dopo avermi costretta a umilianti scoperte.
> Che dire? Ho sposato un vile. E ora? Ora non so. Ora penso a me. Sarebbe stato meglio se anni fa avessi preso la decisione di separarmi, già prima del matrimonio quando con altri partner le cose non andavano bene e loro davano segni di personalità che non mi piacevano, interrompevo i rapporti. Questa volta non l'ho fatto. Spesso me ne pento. Mi sarei risparmiata questi anni di sofferenza. Ma è inutile rimpiangere quello che avrei potuto fare. Ora l'unica cosa che per me importa è stare bene io, ciò che conta è il mio futuro, con o senza di lui, non ha importanza, è marginale. In questo periodo non sentoil desiderio di essere amata da lui, non sento il bisogno di essere amata da nessuno, di avere conferme dall'esterno Non mi interessa più. Non so cosa mi sta accadendo, però è come entrare in una convalescenza e vedere dalla finestra dei raggi di sole
> Emma



Cara Emma, sono contenta di leggerti ancora distaccata dalla sofferenza. Spero tanto che tu abbia sviluppato un'immunità nei suoi confronti.
Io stasera non vado molto bene, spero che non sia un segnale, ma solo un colpo di coda.
Anch'io, comunque, sto sperimentando quel sano distacco dopo la presa di coscienza di ciò che è stato.
A me non piace per niente vivere così, io ero fatta per l'amore, ma tant'è.
Come dice il Conte:
di necessità si fa virtù...
e allora facciamola...
Buonanotte cara!


----------

